# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - July 14th is National Nude Day: Get naked in public (in front of at least 1 DC). Report the reaction. - _kilham and 501_
*Basic Task ii* - Make or acquire a large, unhealthy dessert or lots of junk food. Eat it and describe what it tastes like. - _DragonMaster21_

*Advanced Task i* - Enter a building and take the elevator. Describe where it takes you, how did the elevator behave, etc. (Elevators are beyond amazing in dreams...) - _PercyLucid_
*Advanced Task ii* - Travel to another planet and report what it is like. - _kilham_

*BONUS TASK!!* - DV's 11th Anniverary: Do something cool with a DV member: your choice - take them to the sky, eat something, learn superpowers. - _NyxCC_

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome. Typing this from my cell. Tomorrow I will be flying in my move to Europe. 

Lets see how the move and jetlag affects me... but short naps in the plane makes it easier to LD mhuahaha.

Good luck folks!

----------


## Sivason

Cover them all. Take a member of DV into an elevator and ride it to another planet, where you both get naked and eat a mountain made of icecream.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Cover them all. Take a member of DV into an elevator and ride it to another planet, where you both get naked and eat a mountain made of icecream.



I love this about lucid dreaming!
 ::fuckyeah:: 
.

----------


## spellbee2

Ha! The naked one is the only TOTM I accomplished last July. IIRC none of my DCs gave a crap.. 

Only one I'm worried about is the elevator one. I used to have a recurring nightmare where I'd get in an elevator right before it broke and I fell to my death. Hopefully, going into one lucid might be a little... safer...

----------


## Thena

Oooh, what a really cool set of tasks! My very first lucid dream came about when I decided I wanted some ice cream before bed, except I didn't have ice cream on hand so I had to search for it in a dream. I found it was a powerful motivation.  ::tongue:: 

I do have a strange desire to combine tasks and take an elevator in the nude to see how the other passengers react…

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I had a lucid dream with CanisLucidus this morning, but I don't think I'll submit it for the DV member task - I'll wait until I do something more exciting!  :superman:

----------


## KestrelKat

These look fun!  I can't wait to try them as I get better at Lucid Dreaming!

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] I guess I will do Basic Task 2 and Advanced Task 2. Both should be a cakewalk for me, since item creation and dimensional travel are mine specialties in Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

[Shrugs] Well okaaay :p

----------


## gab

Wooooooo! Second shot at getting nekked!

First time I made it to topless. Guess who is WILDing tomorrow.   :For Xox:

----------


## fogelbise

I like them all! I love getting naked...I will have to challenge myself and think of a good place to do it or just everywhere...I need lots of practice so that I can then do it IWL on July 14th...haha...

Elevators, other planets and calorie free desserts here I come!  ::D:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

There were  some really great suggestions that didn't make it, which is a shame, but I night see if I can sneak bits of then into my attempts on the other tasks for giggles  ::-P: 

I also like the idea of combining tasks, so I'll definitely see if I can so that this month, too!

I might go through the past task suggestions (assuming I get my wings this month!) and compile a list of suggestions that got left behind. Perhaps we could allocate a month this year to sweep up some of the missed tasks that deserve another look?

SammyTheSnake

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I've been wanting to go to space for a while now, so another planet is gunna be excellent!  ::D:

----------


## lucidmats

Perfect tasks! One of my short-term goals is in fact to eat a lot of junk food  ::D: 
Whats even better? A naked guy running arround in the streets, munching on his BigMac  ::rolllaugh:: 
So gonna try that tonight!

----------


## woblybil

Oh-Boy, I like this already. 
Getting naked  is easier than being dressed in my dreams......I'm almost always naked,  ::yddd::

----------


## ThreeCat

> Oh-Boy, I like this already. 
> Getting naked  is easier than being dressed in my dreams......I'm almost always naked,



Seconded :-)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Now why would you ever want to GET dressed in a lucid dream?  ::chuckle::

----------


## ThreeCat

> Now why would you ever want to GET dressed in a lucid dream?



Task of the month for August  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Now why would you ever want to GET dressed in a lucid dream?



You had me worried when I looked up the link and it said "SHIT" And I thought... Here we go again  ::yddd::

----------


## 501

I'm very excited about the other planet, I have been wanting to do that for awhile. 

The elevator should be an interesting one too, had never thought of that before. 

I can do both of those naked! Those aliens have a surprise in store!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> You had me worried when I looked up the link and it said "SHIT" And I thought... Here we go again



HAHA +v

----------


## Sensei

Elevator reminds me of inception! I probably won't do it, but it is cool.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Had a good WILD on my first attempt at TOTM, but really had trouble remembering the tasks. I guessed it might have to do with fireworks, but was pretty sure it did not. I did something with them anyways, just in case. Near the end I remembered one, but the dream ended before I got to another planet.

Here is my failed TOTM, Rockets and the Wraith Lord (failed TOTM) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

In my continued series of precognitive non-lucids about the upcoming TOTM, I was in an elevator (very rare, maybe 3rd time ever) in a dream just a few nights ago, before ever seeing the list of possible July tasks!

Getting naked in an elevator with a DV cutie.....FM approves...maybe we can work in a belated June task...

----------


## Sensei

> In my continued series of precognitive non-lucids about the upcoming TOTM, I was in an elevator (very rare, maybe 3rd time ever) in a dream just a few nights ago, before ever seeing the list of possible July tasks!
> 
> Getting naked in an elevator with a DV cutie.....FM approves...maybe we can work in a belated June task...



I feel this gets creepier when it is actually girls from DV. Sometimes you worry me.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

Hey Dreamer didn't have a problem with impregnating and doing a C-section on DC CL !   And I doubt my dream goals are very different from the majority (especially of males), the only difference is that I'm not shy to write about it.

----------


## Sensei

> Hey Dreamer didn't have a problem with impregnating and doing a C-section on DC CL !   And I doubt my dream goals are very different from the majority (especially of males), the only difference is that I'm not shy to write about it.



Haha, just be careful picking which one, we have so few girls here in the first place.  :wink2:  don't want to scare any off (ophielia, gab, and dreamer would be extremely hard to scare off)

----------


## JadeGreen

The advanced tasks don't seem that... advanced. Maybe I can actually complete one of them this time! XD

----------


## FryingMan

Meh.   Fine, Sensei, the only thing I'll write about fellow DV members is frolicking in meadows riding rainbow ponies.

----------


## Sensei

> Meh.   Fine, Sensei, the only thing I'll write about fellow DV members is frolicking in meadows riding rainbow ponies.



Still sounds pretty inappropriate.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nightfeather

Hope to get my lucids going soon.  ::fly:: 
B i: Why not?
B ii: Already one of my dream goals; eating lots of tasty food. This one would combine so well with last month's candy land task.
A i: Elevators are crazy in my NLDs. Maybe I get lucid when one throws me out next time and can get right back inside to see where it takes me?
A ii: I always stayed on earth in every dream. I wonder what worlds my subconscious can invent.
Bonus: Well, I don't really know anyone here. So, whom should I pick? Would a nameless DC who claims to be from DV be okay?

----------


## lucidmats

> Bonus: Well, I don't really know anyone here. So, whom should I pick? Would a nameless DC who claims to be from DV be okay?



Pick me if you want, I want to know how I appear in other peoples dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

> Haha, just be careful picking which one, we have so few girls here in the first place.  don't want to scare any off (ophielia, gab, and dreamer would be extremely hard to scare off)



Sensie, is overly creepy if I dream of me, Ophelia, and Gab all being naked if I put it in a reasonable story such as harmless skinny dipping and all I do is smile at the lovely ladies? Hmmm, maybe combining the naked and DV task is just asking for trouble. I may end up leering instead of smiling, despite my best gentlemenly intent.

----------


## gab

Wooooo! Attempt at Basic I - Get naked in public.





> I'm in a place with some people. I look down and I'm in underwear and a bra. I quickly pull off the undies, while saying sorry to those around and telling them that I'm on a mission.
> 
> Next I'm in a long hallway...
> 
> I decide to go door by door and find someone, so I can undress. First door has a female in. I realize this is doctors offices and doors have patients behind them waiting for the doctor. I quickly close the door.
> 
> Next door has 2 skinny people with body piercings. I can't tell if male or female. I'm hoping at least one is male. Not sure why I'm thinking I should undress only in front of males.
> 
> Another door has a person with blond hair, sitting in a chair facing away from me. I say hi in hope it will turn around and I can see if male or female.
> ...



I realized as typing this up, that maybe I should start the task dressed just a bit more.





> ...is overly creepy if I dream of me, Ophelia, and Gab all being naked if I put it in a reasonable story such as harmless skinny dipping and all I do is smile at the lovely ladies?



 Nope. Doo iiiit!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol ONE HANDED!!

I had a DILD and did last month's repeat task lol. Then I had some WILDs but I had no clue what the tasks were. I really have to work them into my brain iwl if I want to remember them in my lucids I realize. Like before when the lucid task club was kinda dead, and I had to do them all, or almost all of them, I could remember them better. Time to study!

----------


## Sivason

> Lol ONE HANDED!!



A little life lesson. If you can ( I can ) undo a triple fastened bra one handed from the front in less than five seconds, it may not be a good idea to demonstrate such a talent the first time removing a bra is called for in a potential romance. 
The scene: very busty girlfriend allowing the removal. Swish, snap, one hand, done... Response: Oh My God! What kind of gigalo are you!!!

Well,,, lesson learned.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah dude there's alot of stuff we hold back on the first couple dates too for the same reason  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

Well poo, lots of on-target dreams, but non-lucid.   In one case, huge tables filled with deserts (including vertical pies-in-a-tube, I wanted pumpkin), I'm searching for a peanut-butter cookie and sampling lots of great stuff.

And I met with Sensei and argued with him over his mis-interpretation of what I wrote on DV about "initiating 15 women to love" ("it was the love of agape, not eros" I emphasized).

----------


## Aristaeus

Yesterday, after returning home from class, I spontaneously passed out. And had a VERY vivid dream--it was like waking life, but better. Like most of mine non-lucid dreams, it had a complex story. I was on the brink of becoming lucid, but then I was abruptly awoken by a boom of thunder. Curse you, Mother Nature...

----------


## Sensei

NyxCC in the Challenge #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
bonus task. Took NyxCC to the sky and flying around. 
Here is the DJ entry. Two LDs, one about 5 minutes (only like 30 seconds with NyxCC), and one about 20 minutes (10 with NyxCC).


*Spoiler* for _Dreams that matter_: 




DEILD back. NyxCC
I get up. I fly outside really fast and calm down. Dream goals... NyxCC I think, and look around the street, I see a figure getting into their car. I fly there quickly before she has a chance to drive off. I grab her hand before she gets out of the car. She is inches shorter than last time, and wider.
"Come with me, got somewhere to explore" I say, since she seems to be losing interest.
"Ok, I know where we are going, I have a way to get there. Just got to grab something fist." She walks around the car and disappears. Dang it. wake up.


DEILD back. *NyxCC*
I try to make it out of the house, but my dream body isn't working very well. I lay down and teleport out of the house. I see a lot of cars wrecked in the road. I notice that it is probably my fault, since I am standing right in the middle of the road. I realize that there is no one in any of the cars. Touché dream. I slow down... I try to think of a creative way to find her. I see a body in the wreckage and walk to it and see that it is just legs, not what you normally think of when you think "legs in wreckage", but more like a pair of legs that were made to be that way. On to option number 2, I turn to the sky and don't see what I am looking for, but there are plenty of clouds to conceal it. I decide to just head there. I send out a message to NyxCC on my phone to where I am going (I just touch the phone to send it). I think of where I am wanting to go and direct the wind that way. I start floating over there and realize that I need to fly faster and higher. I walk up a few steps and it sends me from about 5 mph (8 kilo/hour) to about 100 (160 kilo/hour) and about 100 meters up. I notice that I am not alone and I turn around to see NyxCC behind me flying along. She is flying like a DBZ character and looks back to her normal self (normal from what I have seen of her in dreams).


"Try and keep up!" I yell and speed up to double my speed. She flies above me and I turn around and fly upside down. She pushes me down and I start falling. I can see the water coming at me, smell the ocean. I keep going at that speed and pull myself up at the last second before I hit the water. I can feel the water splashing on my back and I lift my head up to the sky. NyxCC is a few inches away from me and smiling. She shoves me down again, but this time I fall into the water. I go down a bit and then float back up. NyxCC is laughing and I start laughing too. I imagine a small island behind me and start swimming towards it. It is a small floating child's playground. I climb on shore and step up to the playground. I try to imagine a ladder to the place I want to go in the sky, but can't seem to find one. I find a small place under a slide and try to imagine that it is a teleportation device. I make some buttons on the bottom of the slide and hit them. Nothing happens. I decide to just apparate and get there. I can see the place in my mind. I grab NyxCC's hand and turn, nothing happens. I imagine it in my head more and more and am in a limbo between both places. NyxCC's hand makes it more real back on the play-island. I try to do this about six times and it wakes me up on the sixth time.

----------


## ACaddict

Well, I nearly gave up on lucid dreaming again, until a couple days ago I had a lucid dream, after nearly two weeks. Last night I had one and managed to complete two of the tasks in one! My first TOTM ever completed!

Here is the excerpt:

I was walking around in some place I have never been, when suddenly the idea hits me that I might be dreaming. Figuring a normal reality check wouldn't work, I tried throwing myself in front of a car. It hit me, but it didn't hurt. I figured the general idea that I had thrown myself in front of a car as a reality check was proof enough though, as I would never have even thought about that if it was real life. My first thought was the TOTM, the elevator one. I ran around, checking all the buildings that might possibly hold an elevator, including a huge stadium of some kind. I was getting worried that I would lose the dream when I remembered my school has an elevator. I closed my eyes and willed myself to be at school, and when I opened my eyes I was in the courtyard. I ran in and straight to the elevator. I got in, with another old lady I didn't recognise. The elevator was larger than normal, I estimate about four metres squared in surface area. Nothing else special really stood out, unfortunately. I pushed the button to go up, and suddenly remembered the nude task. I started stripping in front of the poor woman in front of me, who looked at me in shock and disgust. I had only taken my shirt off when we reached the second floor where again, nothing seemed much different to normal. You would step out into a hallway that looked completely normal. As the woman left, a group of four boys my age entered. They started jeering at me as I took my trousers off, then underwear, and stepped out into the hallway (Looking back, this hallway was supposed to be on the other side of the school...). I suddenly realised I still had my shoes and socks on (which for some reason were my football socks). I quickly threw them off, and ran down the corridor naked. Unfortunately no one else seemed to pay any attention the the nude boy running down the corridors... After this my clothes seemed to reappear and I just generally messed around for the rest of the dream.

Enough to get my wings?

----------


## NyxCC

Basic i and ii summary:

Managed to get naked in front of crowd of DCs, they stared at me. 

Ate a package of lollipops turned to candy turned to chocolate - all of them. They tasted really good, mostly like chocolate.  :smiley: 

For bonus, tried to get Sensei, but the DC I summoned denied being him. 

Candy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

> Lol ONE HANDED!!
> 
> I had a DILD and did last month's repeat task lol. Then I had some WILDs but I had no clue what the tasks were. I really have to work them into my brain iwl if I want to remember them in my lucids I realize. Like before when the lucid task club was kinda dead, and I had to do them all, or almost all of them, I could remember them better. Time to study!



try: "naked dessert elevator planet DV..." (repeat until fall asleep).  Worked great I got the dessert and a half-naked singing girl same night (both non-lucid alas).  She had a great.....voice  :tongue2: .  no wonder they selected her for the leading role in the musical.  Her vibrato was a bit too fast for my taste, though.   Wow, that's some thong there..uh, no thong at all, actually...!

----------


## Sivason

*I succeeded in the bonus task*: do something cool with a DV member. I actually completed it in 3 separate LDs. Not trying to show off, I just kept hoping to complete it as a double hitter (take Gab and Ophelia to another planet). I did manage to hang out with Ophelia at a carnival in two dreams, and go fly and rummaging through someone else's mansion with Gab in the third. Sorry that we did not do anything extra cool Ophelia, but it made for fun company in both dreams despite my un-coolness (a carnival, seriously?)

Here they are, 

Bonus TOTM Part 1: Ophelia. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Bonus TOTM part 2: Ophelia - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Bonus TOTM Part 3: Gab - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow Sivason, just wow. Congrats on the Bonus Task to the 3rd power!!

Looks like I owe you a date to the aquarium.





> try: "naked dessert elevator planet DV..." (repeat until fall asleep).



Ahhh I love it! I use a similar word chaining technique to help me remember my LDs when I have DEILDs and don't write them down in between.

+1

----------


## PercyLucid

Tasks done!! All five in one dream. I wont type it from my phone, is long, but I will connect tomorrow from a cafe to post it here. I wont have internet here in europe until next week. Feel free to wing me with Special or wait till I upload it tomorrow. Up to you  :smiley:

----------


## ThreeCat

DILD this morning but couldn't remember the tasks.  Thought for SURE the nude task would be an easy recall . . . .  ::shakehead::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Tasks done!! All five in one dream. I wont type it from my phone, is long, but I will connect tomorrow from a cafe to post it here. I wont have internet here in europe until next week. Feel free to wing me with Special or wait till I upload it tomorrow. Up to you



Show me your dreams and I'll show you your wings  ::teeth::

----------


## LolaTheLoner

Well, since my current goal is to go to Hell and find out why the Devil wants my high school ring, looks like I'll be taking the elevator.  :wink2:  And maybe I could complete the bonus task too, if any of your dream selves care to accompany me.

----------


## Voldmer

Having just attained lucidity, I walked along a road, and came to a row of terraced houses, whereupon I remembered the "Elevator task". Intending to find an elevator behind the front door of the first house, I opened it. And there was indeed the elevator.

It was quite small, but large enough for me, so I rode it up for a while, and then it came to a stop. I thought (pre-emptively) that a woman would enter, and lo, and behold, a woman stepped in (along with two men). She was a petite east-asian, and her nose was absurdly twisted - it looked like a thumb was sticking out from one side of it.

By now it was very cramped, so I enlarged the elevator by a gentle hand gesture (actually, I had to use both hands). We started upwards again, and I got an unpleasant feeling, that we would hit the ceiling. So I looked up, and indeed the ceiling was fast approaching. But happily, the elevator slowed down - although not quite enough, so I had to press my hands against the ceiling to prevent being crushed.

Eventually, the elevator stood still, and I was halfway kneeling, because it was no longer possible to stand upright. That unpleasant condition ended any ambitions I might have entertained about nudity, and interplanetary travel, and I awoke.  ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Well, since my current goal is to go to Hell and find out why the Devil wants my high school ring,



Lol whuck?

----------


## LolaTheLoner

> Lol whuck?



It's quite the mystery.  ::lol::  I've had two dreams now where demonic entities have been after my ring. The first was the Devil himself in the form of a black cat, the second was a trio of succubi who wanted to presumably whisk it away to their master. I've decided it would be a worthy goal to figure out what they want with it. After all, if my ring has special dream powers, I want to be able to use it to its full potential. Plus thought of going to Hell to bother the Devil about my ring just seems purely entertaining.  ::chuckle::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

That's awesome. I met the devil a few times by phasing through the floor. That was freaky enough without taking an elevator down. Can't wait to read that dream!!

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I can't wait to _have_ that dream. Phasing through the floor sounds cool. The last hell dream I had (after the ring one), involved falling down chutes that would open up in the ground. Phasing through the floor would be much less annoying. xD

----------


## fogelbise

I specifically went after and achieved the nudity task in 3 of my 5 LDs this month. *I would like to hold off on acquiring my basic wings to give me maximum motivation to keep attempting the other tasks, if allowed. In one I thought of the TOTM and made sure to strip all the way down before getting busy with a woman in which the only reaction was a willing sexual participant.  2nd one was basically a motion based teleport to a concert stage where I stripped naked. 3rd one was one I planned to do ahead of time. It was a visualization teleport to a church where I stripped naked and was called "one of those demon loving lucid dreamers." (Not true, hey! At least the demon loving part!)

These 3 are in my last DJ entry: 6/27/14 - 7/5/14 6 DILDs, Exploring Paths DILDs, 3 Nude TOTM tasks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> It was a visualization teleport to a church where I stripped naked and was called "one of those demon loving lucid dreamers." (Not true, hey! At least the demon loving part!)



Hahaha!

So what, no wings until you get all the tasks? Or you just want to wait for basic wings when you complete both basic tasks?

----------


## KestrelKat

So, I'm not sure if this counts for the bonus task, since I know Zukin IRL and she appears in many of my dreams anyways, but this was quite a fun dream, so I'm hoping it counts XD
I'm posting the whole dream, because it all kinda matters in some way or another.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



I was at a fancy party with Zukin.  It was on the roof of a really tall building, and we were all dressed up super sexy and elegant and whatnot.  We were walking around, and I looked around, watching the faces... I had a target at this party.  

I was secretly an agent.  I was an assassin, to be precise.  My target was a man at this party, and Zukin didn't know I was a spy...  I saw the man I was to kill, and mentioned to Zukin that I wanted to go eat some pineapples.  She looked at me, followed my eyes, and nodded eagerly.  We went to the buffet and grabbed a plate of pineapples, and then walked over to my target.  

"Care for some pineapples?"  I asked him.

He nodded, and took a piece from the plate.  We all walked around for about half an hour, chatting.  We all became such good pals that he invited us to go someplace with him after the party.  We agreed.  I was thinking how easy this would be.

We walked past a giant fountain, and I slipped a bit, falling into his arms.  He made sure I was alright and stood me back up, pulling some hair from in front of my face, tucking it back behind my ear.  I smiled up at him, and we all kept walking.  

We decided to pause for a bit, and I sat with Zukin in a little window-seat type thing.  Even though we were on the roof, there was a wall on one edge, along which we sat.  Then all hell broke loose; There was a siren of sorts, and an announcement that we all had to leave, because the party was over.  Zukin and I stood up and got swept away by the crowd; I could see my target behind us, keeping his eyes on us so as not to loose us.  

We filed down the stairs and into a wide, tall hallway.  We ducked into a little cut-out where the girl's bathroom door was.  Zukin said she had to pee, and so I waited outside while she was inside the one-person restroom.  I also kept my eyes open for my target, hoping to catch him as he left and remind him of his offer to us.

Then, I got a call: it was my boss.  They told me my target had changed.  The man we'd been schmoozing all night was no longer a threat... the new target: Zukin.  On the inside, I was screaming "FUCK YOU BASTARDS." But I said, "understood."

I knocked on the door.  "Is it safe to come in, Zukin?"
"Yeah, just washing my hands now."
I opened the door and slid in without making much sound.
"Zukin."  
"Yeah?"  She was drying her hands.

I told her I was a spy, and that my new target was her.  She stared at me.
"So this is what we're gonna do," I said.  
After I explained the plan to her, she was so psyched.  

We got in some kind of badass flying machine, headed for the Headquarters of my spy organization.  I pulled a pistol out of a strap at my thigh, and handed it to Zukin.  We busted through the doors of HQ, holding out the guns and shouting.  

Then my watch beeped.  In the middle of busting up HQ, I did a reality check, realized I was dreaming, and also how absurd it all was.

I decided that, since I was dreaming, and I already had this big-ass gun, I would continue to wreck shit up with Zukin.  I let off a few rounds into the air, shouting and running around.  Zukin was bashing someone's head into a table.  

I wondered if this counted toward the bonus task for the month, but didn't dwell on it for very long, since I was busy spray-painting the walls with penises and things like "FUCK THIS SHIT" and your mother jokes.

----------


## woblybil

> I can't wait to _have_ that dream. Phasing through the floor sounds cool. The last hell dream I had (after the ring one), involved falling down chutes that would open up in the ground. Phasing through the floor would be much less annoying. xD



 There's that hole in the floor again, I pee'd on a big,black,shiny demon down there. He melted like wax with a lot of smoke and fumes and made awful noises and I have not been back down there since...
 ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> A little life lesson. If you can ( I can ) undo a triple fastened bra one handed from the front in less than five seconds, it may not be a good idea to demonstrate such a talent the first time removing a bra is called for in a potential romance. 
> The scene: very busty girlfriend allowing the removal. Swish, snap, one hand, done... Response: Oh My God! What kind of gigalo are you!!!
> 
> Well,,, lesson learned.



 One girl called me an octopus because I had too many hands....

----------


## Sensei

> One girl called me an octopus because I had too many hands....



For some reason my mind went to the opposite here and imagined what two people with no arms would look like during sex... :/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Now why would you ever want to GET dressed in a lucid dream?



Smelly armpits?





> Hey Dreamer didn't have a problem with impregnating and doing a C-section on DC CL !   And I doubt my dream goals are very different from the majority (especially of males), the only difference is that I'm not shy to write about it.



 :Big laugh:  I recently uttered a profanity in a voice recording to CanisLucidus, and later apologised in case he was offended.
He said: "I think that after the pregnancy dream, the ice has been broken!" LOL





> Haha, just be careful picking which one, we have so few girls here in the first place.  don't want to scare any off (ophielia, gab, and dreamer would be extremely hard to scare off)



Sensei is right, I'm not easily offended and I have a strong stomach (refer to pregnancy dream above, haha.) Post away if you ever have dreams about me, I won't run away.  :tongue2: 





> And maybe I could complete the bonus task too, if any of your dream selves care to accompany me.



Pick me! I'm always up for lucid adventures... Just look for the purple hair.


I LDed with Canis, Atras, and Mancon last night, but I'm still not satisfied enough to submit them for the task.
I also experienced lucid blindness again (damn podcast-induced schema!) and I considered taking advantage of it, but the 'other senses' that first came to mind were inappropriate to be sharing with Canis, haha.  ::rolleyes:: 

_Edit:_ I just realised that the senses task wasn't even chosen this month, so I would have been pretty disappointed if I'd gone with that, haha!

----------


## fogelbise

> Hahaha!
> 
> So what, no wings until you get all the tasks? Or you just want to wait for basic wings when you complete both basic tasks?



Probably want to wait until I have at least one of the advanced tasks and Dreamer sounds open to being dreamed about so may try that too! By the way, I planned the church nudity because I couldn't think of a harder place to imagine getting naked. Their reaction was funny though!  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Probably want to wait until I have at least one of the advanced tasks and Dreamer sounds open to being dreamed about so may try that too! By the way, I planned the church nudity because I couldn't think of a harder place to imagine getting naked. Their reaction was funny though!



Dream away fogelbise, I would be honoured!  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Show me your dreams and I'll show you your wings



And here it is  :smiley: 

05.07.2014Flying in the nude and eating junk food with Dreamer before visiting an alien planet. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some sort of party, somewhere in south california. I was surrounded by people that I have never seen before. I was wondering what i was doing in such party as it did not appear to be anything that I knew before. As I was wondering this, I told myself, "Wait a minute, I moved to Spain, how come I am still here?" After a few moments of confusion I realized I was in a dream. As soon as I did, the dream quality skyrocketed and everything became very clear.

I immediately recalled the _basic task of the month_, which was being naked in public, something I have no problem at all as I have done it previously. I took my shirt off as well as my pants and my boxers. I had no shoes or sok whatsoever so I was completely butt naked. 

I walked through the party and some of the DCs stared at me, a female DC seemed to be very attracted to me. She was very good looking, but I did not want to engage in lucid sex and risk my "to-do" list so I took off right away and started to fly. It felt great to be flying in the nude, it always does since I've done it several times.

After some quality time flying and being very anchored in the dream, I landed in what looked some sort of downtown, with a lot of tall buildings and a lot of people dressed in business attire. I figured I could cause mayhem being naked in the business district, but I did not care, what I did was entering the building and looking for an elevator.

The building on the inside, looking like the Ritz hotel. There was a lot of red and green carpeting, windows had silk covers and there were huge chandeliers and a violin-played soft music. I looked for an elevator to enter it for the _"advanced" Task of the Month_ (this is a basic task, Opehlia, come on!! LOL You can ride an elevator in waking life) As I entered the elevator, it looked pretty much like the photo posted here on page one (I think I used that photo for another major elevator-dream a few years ago.) Everything appeared to be working efficiently, except for the buttons, which were random numbers, letters and some of them had weird symbols. I felt the excitement rushing through my body, as elevators are amazing in dreams. As I was about to push a button and see what happened, *Dreamer* entered the elevator and hugged me. She was smiling at me and told me, "I hope you settle soon so we can start to dream together" (this is funny, because Dreamer told me something similar in waking life as I told her I arrived to Europe) I found it funny, because we were already dreaming together, even though I knew somehow that this one could not be a dream-share, since she knew I am still moving and settling. 

I told *Dreamer,* "Well, you know, the Special Task of the Month is to dream with another Dreamviews member, so I am excited you came."

Dreamer was smiling and then I could see her excitement in her eyes, so I suggested to ride the elevator. Before I could press a button, *Dreamer* did and a very strange noise sounded. The elevator started to shake and move oddly. I hopped the elevator would take us to someplace instead of just break down (as it happens a lot of times) so I could accomplish the advanced task. The elevator stopped and the doors opened, but it was between two floors. I exalted, "Of course! Why I am not surprised." *Dreamer* jumped out the elevator and I followed her. 

We were in a big lobby, what appeared to be a brunch buffet of some sorts, but there were no chairs. Just a huge table where over one hundred settings. I recalled another task of the month, where we needed to make/eat as much junk food as we could. There was a huge tray in the middle of the table and suddenly, a lot of stuff spawned around the table. Chocolate cakes, cookies, candies... everything hundreds of calories and sugar. I grabbed with my hands what appeared to be a frozen chocolate cake. *Dreamer* grabbed some random cookies, marshmallows and other sweets. She tossed them on the tray as well. I tossed some whipped cream, some M&Ms and some strawberry syrup. *Dreamer* emptied an ENTIRE bottle of corn syrup over the mix (Jesus Christ... this is a nuclear bomb) and started to laugh. Somehow I tossed cotton candy over the mix and started to mix everything. I wrapped it up with some chocolate cookies and more random candies. 

We started to eat the monster-junk-food we created. The taste was extremely sweet, too sweet to be honest. Tasted of chocolate, candies, plain suggar and it was so overwhelming, that we both only ate a bite or two. 

With that being done, and while I was with *Dreamer* I recalled the other _advanced task_, which was visiting an alien planet. In that moment, I also felt that for the special task I had to actually fly with a DV member, so we both took off and left the Earth. I almost lost the dream here and started to allow the dream to take me away, but I felt it would be cool to accomplish all tasks in one shot, so I kept focused on the dream.

We flew through a wormhole and it was very dark. I could feel *Dreamer's* energy so I knew that we flew for a while together, but at this moment, I struggled to keep up with the dream, until I saw a green planet in front of me. I focused on anchoring on the dream and staying lucid. As I was approaching the planet, the dream became more clear again, and to the time I landed in the planet, I did not see where *Dreamer* went but I felt that the dream would not last long, so I explored the planet for a bit. 

There were some small beings, grey and green colored, non-humanoid that appeared very gentle. I felt they were welcoming me somehow to the planet, knowing I would cause no harm to them. 

I explored this planet for a bit longer. They had houses, but they were made out of green ooze and I did not want to touch them in case i broke them. They sky looked like Earth's, but green instead of blue.

I wondered how funny it would be if I found an elevator in that planet and I used it, but as I was thinking this I realized that was dream was fading very fast until I woke up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Awesome Percy, glad I showed up!
Haha, diabetes here we come!  ::cookiemonster:: 

...Were you still naked when I rocked up?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Schmaven

This month's challenges reminded me of a lucid dream I had in a previous month (so it doesn't count) where I went to another planet.  I first teleported to the moon.  The center of the moon to be exact.  There was no physical resistance, I just floated there in the light grey environment.  Slightly cool, it was very visually boring in the middle.  Then I teleported to the sun, and managed to wind up in an old wooden ship, rocking back and forth on waves of flaming light.  Most of what I could see was bright yellow, and it was a little warm, not at all uncomfortable.  After drifting for a little bit on the sun, I teleported to Jupiter, right into the red dot part.  It was not very special.  A lot of red light, kind of warm, and not much else going on.





> Well, since my current goal is to go to Hell and find out why the Devil wants my high school ring, looks like I'll be taking the elevator.  And maybe I could complete the bonus task too, if any of your dream selves care to accompany me.



That sounds like a lot of fun, count me in!  I've only had a few dreams with the Devil in them.  Usually he's not very friendly or talkative, but one time he congratulated me on overcoming one of my fears, that was nice.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Awesome Percy, glad I showed up!
> Haha, diabetes here we come! 
> 
> ...Were you still naked when I rocked up?



Well, I never dressed up so I guess I was haha, who knows.

You where dressed though  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> You where dressed though



Haha, I'm glad to hear that!  ::chuckle::

----------


## 501

Well after two attempts I got the naked one done and tried the elevator one to no avail, at least I have some lessons learned so should be able to knock it out next time!

Excerpt and full dream link below. 

I got outside and I was on a city block, I did an RC for some reason (fingers). Lucid: I saw a tall building with blackened out windows across the street and knew there would be an elevator inside. As I headed across the street I decided to do the naked task at the same time since there was bound to be people in the building. I got my pants off as soon as I walked in the front door. I saw a bunch of DCs and they just looked at me. I really wante3d a reaction out of them but got nothing, just stared. There were several of them waiting in a central lobby and a receptionist when i went in. I really honed in on their faces but they just stared blankly. I was taking my shirt off at this point and also imagining an elevator as I turned the corner. I turned left a couple of times and there it was, a single elevator door which was silver and of course it was closed. The elevator was next to an area where they were cooking food, I had my shirt off but was still struggling to get it off my wrists, like there was some buttons that I needed to get off. But for all intensive purposes I was in the buff. I had managed to push the elevator button to call it down but it was on floor 27, so I thought I would be waiting for awhile. For some reason I woke as I was waiting for the elevator, I may have thought of waking life. 

Basic TOTM July 14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *succeeded* at the "get naked" basic Task of the Month!  Even this wasn't sexy enough for the attendant DCs to take any notice, so I had to add in some dance moves.   :boogie: 





> All I can remember is the “get naked” task, so off comes the shirt. Next I whip my pants down, but they get stuck around my shins like I’ve gotten sweaty or something. I get a little annoyed by this and simply will myself to be de-pantsed. Should have thought of that first!
> 
> The problem is that none of the DCs are taking notice that I’m in my birthday suit! I throw in a few booty-shaking dance moves, hoping for more of a reaction, and now the DCs start picking up on it. They start getting up from their tables, strip off their clothes (only down to underwear, interestingly) and start dancing as well. A big conga line starts forming to my left and after a moment the whole underwear-clad room is conga-ing around the entire place.



Full dream: The Conga Convention - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## LolaTheLoner

> Pick me! I'm always up for lucid adventures... Just look for the purple hair.



Will do! Considering my past experience with him, it'll probably be beneficial to have a companion with me for this confrontation.  :Shades wink: 





> That sounds like a lot of fun, count me in! I've only had a few dreams with the Devil in them. Usually he's not very friendly or talkative, but one time he congratulated me on overcoming one of my fears, that was nice.



Alright, you're in! My version of the Devil is relatively charming, though definitely not one to be trifled with. Which is what we're going to do anyway.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Will do! Considering my past experience with him, it'll probably be beneficial to have a companion with me for this confrontation.



Awesome, good luck! Can't wait to hear about our adventures!  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Advanced Task ii - Travel to another planet and report what it is like.

Fun  :superman:  and I later kissed Kristen Bell!





> ...I notice it's daytime and the sky seems overcast and rainy. (Interestingly, It rained all morning here and I had no idea.)I rise up and look down at the houses but then my vision goes haywire. It's as if I am tossed around and spinning in flight. I see a mixture of ground, sky, and deep space overlaid with strange alchemist symbols. I don't get too caught up in making things look right but only focus on moving up faster and faster while I make swimming motions. My right hand brushes over something solid. It feels like maybe someone is there. I am mildly curious but I ignore it not wanting to get off track.
> 
> After a moment, things stabilize. I am in deep space with very few stars. I turn around and get a crystal clear view of a blue planet with three moons. I physically feel my eyes open wide and focus. The planet seems to be mostly water with just a few small continents or really large islands scattered about.
> 
> I focus on moving toward it and am drawn to it at ultra high speed. I see something like pixelated, 8-bit bubbles against the blue of the oceans as my vision briefly fades out. No worries.
> 
> I focus to see, believing that I am now on the surface. In a split second, I see what looks like a beach but everything seems to be like an oil painting and very low resolution. The water and the sands seems to undulate and swirl but not mix like oil and water. I shout, "Does anyone live here?" I take in a 360 view of the area but its all the same. The scene fades out...



Planet Paint - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> (this is a basic task, Opehlia, come on!! LOL You can ride an elevator in waking life)



pffft, so is getting naked and eating junk food.. I ran out of basic task slots, so sue me

congrats by the way on the Bonus, smarty pants!  :tongue2: 

Wow, and congrats to everyone getting wings in the first week! I'm especially loving how some of you are combining tasks. I'm hoping to ride an elevator naked sometime this month.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Travel to another planet with my friend Isaiah(who has an inactive DV account, but still has one), eat a bunch desert there while naked, and take an elevator together. Easy peasy.

----------


## Aristaeus

I managed to complete the Basic Task last morning. Wasn't too hard. I have copy/pasted the log entry below. The lucid portion is highlighted in *blue*, the basic task in *green*. Mine dreams, lucid and non-lucid alike, have been unusually vivid lately. Hopefully it will stay that way.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Dream Log Entry, Date 6.JUL.2014



I went to sleep at roughly 04:00.
The first thing I remember is being aboard some bizarre flying machine. It reminded me of those keyhole-shaped alien ships from _The Wonderful 101_. The interior of the ship was completely black in colour. There were rows of leather seats accompanied by metal bars. At the sides of the ship were rows of beach ball-sized circular windows. Save for mineself, there were less than four passengers aboard.
We were flying over what looked to be a spaghetti bowl of highways. During the flight, I saw through the window a floating, blue-coloured ship that strongly resembled the Titanic, approaching the line of our path. Before we collided, however, a Boeing craft appeared from behind us and crashed into the floating Titanic, and both vehicles exploded into flame. Then we collided.
The front of the ship broke off completely, giving me a nice view of the ocean. As we plummeted toward the ocean, I had that same feeling of nausea and terror I had when I had mine first (and only) roller coaster ride.
The next thing I knew, we were in the middle of an abandoned neighbourhood. The houses were either half-demolished or decaying, but the plant life was lush and beautiful. I tried to make mine way out of the ship, but apparently mine leg was stuck. After about a minute of struggling, I finally broke free, then exited through the ripped off front of the ship. As I did so, I spontaneously became lucid.
As I walked through the place, I remembered the Dream Views monthly task. With a dramatic wave of mine hand, I conjured an ice cream-filled cone out of nowhere, then quickly ate it in a few bites. It tasted like filtered tap water.
I set off to complete the advanced task, but totally forgot what it was. As I aimlessly walked and flew through the area, I tried and tried to remember, but to no avail. At some point, I slipped back into non-lucidity and woke up.
I looked over at the clock on mine coffee maker, which read 05:25. Just to make sure I was not experiencing a false awakening, I tried to conjure the green Saturn in mine palm, but sure enough, nothing happened. Afterwards, I simply laid back down and eventually fell back asleep. After several more non-lucid dreams, I woke up at about 15:05.

----------


## kilham

Hi guys!, I achieved the nude task on my first day in China and I thought it was going to be impossible to get a lucid since I've been expecting some complications because of the jet-lag!! ::zzz:: , it was last week but finally here it is:

I don't the remember how I got lucid but I was in front of many people in my first school, I tried to remember the tasks but it was some hours ago since I have read the tasks for this month, but finally I remembered the nude task and began taking of my clothes in front of a lady but she got scared and ran off but I chased her while I was taking the rest of my clothes off, the rest of the people didn't care but she was annoyed, covering her eyes....

Well, that was unexpected....lol

It's a brief description but my internet is very limited and I want to read all other posts!!

----------


## sparkley

Just finally reading these again, failed in my last LD... But damn, going to an ice cream planet naked? This will seem fun, this I'll have to try  :Off to Bed:  It's early in the morning, I shall now try, goodnight  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

> pffft, so is getting naked and eating junk food.. I ran out of basic task slots, so sue me
> 
> congrats by the way on the Bonus, .



Okay. Just did!

It is a small liability. The judge said that $50000 should cover it, but since I like you I will be nice to you and accept just $25000. My paypal is the same e-mail I am registered here. This will help me to buy a car here in Spain.

Thanks!

----------


## woblybil

Bonus task..
 This was actually yestiddy's dream but I havn't seen the subject lurking about for awhile so I thought I'd PM her for permission before I posted it.  I didn't think you could get banned from here, I been bad and didn't get banned  :tongue2: 
Also I hate to do this so early in the month and was going to pass it up because it sort of ruins the rest of the month for me, We need special  wings for this or something so we still have something to work for or something to make it more difficult..

Anyways, The dream...
 7/06
9:00am   My God. A clean dream, What was I thinking ?
 I was traveling with a large group to a festival in a small German town and we couldn't get through the crowd to our hotel so I flew up over them around tall leaning buildings taunting the group to "Come fly with me, Come fly with me" and finally one really came up dragging along a blue rolling luggage and I thought Germany! And  and a chance for a task, I said it's a dream so if you can fly you must to be Steph from DV, She just nodded yes but seemed to have more interest in getting to the hotel than in our chance meeting..(She looked like Twiggy in white shorts and a tee shirt with scribbling on it and I was in safari shorts and shirt but both barefoot) I helped her drag her luggage as we flew high over the heads of the crowd to the hotel which was a half timbered and stucco building and the inside walls seemed to lean inward crooked but were highly decorated with many old, dark pictures, red and gold carpet and was packed with people in the lobby dancing and drinking beer out of anything that would hold beer from pails to paper cups from a huge wooden tub in the center of the room where they just dipped beer from it so we flew up over them to the desk and had to almost fight for our rooms because the attendant was potted and said they thought we were not coming but we got our keys and tried to tell him above the noise that the rest of the group was on their way and as we made our way to a big curved golden stairs somehow I lost her in the crowd and I was sitting at my computer where it always ends watching a dim parade of girls pass across the screen that faded to awake in my bed..


ps: I'm also starting to believe I can fly all over the place and still not realize I'm dreaming  ::yddd::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I was so close, but I failed sadly. By the way, I broke a near two month dry spell about a week ago, and in just woke up from a lucid about fourth minutes ago. Sadly I failed to get the task complete from a simple error. 

You can find the details here.

----------


## woblybil

> I was so close, but I failed sadly. By the way, I broke a near two month dry spell about a week ago, and in just woke up from a lucid about fourth minutes ago. Sadly I failed to get the task complete from a simple error. 
> 
> You can find the details here.



 I just ended a two week dry spell also, Not because of lucid's but because my recall went to hell.......

----------


## Schmaven

> I just ended a two week dry spell also, Not because of lucid's but because my recall went to hell.......



I think I've been remembering more dreams from when I fall asleep on the toilet than any other time lately.  Not really my ideal way to go about it, but I'll take even that over nothing.

Probably better to sleep in my bed...

----------


## Sensei

> I think I've been remembering more dreams from when I fall asleep on the toilet than any other time lately.  Not really my ideal way to go about it, but I'll take even that over nothing.
> 
> Probably better to sleep in my bed...



I am sorry... All I am able to see on this post is:




> X XXXXX X'XX XXXX XXXXXXXXX XXXX XXXXX XXXX XXXX* I fall asleep on the toilet* XXXX XXX XXXXX XXXXX XXXXX. XXX XXXXXX XX XXXXX XXX XX XX XXXXX XX, XXX X'XX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXXXXX.
> 
> XXXXXXXX XXXXXX XX XXXXX XX XX XXX...



 :tongue2:  That seems like a good way to WILD to me!

----------


## StephL

Oooh - I feel flattered, woblybil!!





> Bonus task..
> 
> Anyways, The dream...
>  7/06
> 9:00am   My God. A clean dream, What was I thinking ?
> 
> I was traveling with a large group to a festival in a small German town and we couldn't get through the crowd to our hotel so I flew up over them around tall leaning buildings taunting the group to "Come fly with me, Come fly with me" and finally one really came up dragging along a blue rolling luggage and I thought Germany! 
> And  and a chance for a task, I said it's a dream so if you can fly you must to be Steph from DV, She just nodded yes but seemed to have more interest in getting to the hotel than in our chance meeting..



This is soo me in dreams - I so often drag luggage around, and usually some complication arises and I get fixated on solving it - it really nerves. 
Not in my lucid ones of course - but otherwise! 
While not believing in dream-sharing at all - this is a perfect story to propose you were lucid in one of my normal dreams!  ::rolllaugh:: 
Shame though, that I don't have a DJ entry for that night, neither any memory...





> (She looked like Twiggy in white shorts and a tee shirt with scribbling on it and I was in safari shorts and shirt but both barefoot)



Hm. Twiggy is most definitively too much, but overall - I can eat a lot without a lot of effect. But I tend to shoes...  ::wink:: 





> I helped her drag her luggage as we flew high over the heads of the crowd to the hotel which was a half timbered and stucco building and the inside walls seemed to lean inward crooked but were highly decorated with many old, dark pictures, red and gold carpet and was packed with people in the lobby *dancing and drinking beer out of anything that would hold beer* from pails to paper cups from a huge wooden tub in the center of the room where they just dipped beer from it



Ah - so we were in Bavaria!  ::D: 





> so we flew up over them to the desk and had to almost fight for our rooms because the attendant was potted and said they thought we were not coming but we got our keys and tried to tell him above the noise that the rest of the group was on their way and as we made our way to a big curved golden stairs somehow I lost her in the crowd and I was sitting at my computer where it always ends watching a dim parade of girls pass across the screen that faded to awake in my bed..



Don't know about girls on screens - but I do keep losing sight of people in my normal dreams - that might be very common, though...  ::D: 





> ps: I'm also starting to believe I can fly all over the place and still not realize I'm dreaming



Do you mean lucid flying somehow induced non-lucid flying for you? Like children often do?
That's great! Happens with me too lately - one extremely stupid thing was flying alongside fruit trees, pondering that if this was a lucid dream, I could fly around the branches and pick up some of the plums.  ::shakehead2:: 
There was at least a background awareness of being in the dream-state and then I didn't follow through...

----------


## NyxCC

> I think I've been remembering more dreams from when I fall asleep on the toilet than any other time lately.  Not really my ideal way to go about it, but I'll take even that over nothing.
> 
> Probably better to sleep in my bed...




TILD?  :Big laugh:

----------


## woblybil

Now I did last months task, I kissed a DC of the same sex...... BUT!.    :tongue2: 
She (We) was a he also, A Pushmi-Pullyu..Really cute and it was fun too, I didn't know humans could do the things we did......I gotta get back to more reality in dreaming (?)

----------


## Thena

I had an interesting, but sadly non-lucid dream about elevators. In the dream, I was visiting a family friend in the hospital, except I never found his room. I got into an elevator to leave, but just before the doors closed, I saw him in the room directly across from the elevator. He was reaching out and I couldn't tell if he was waving good-bye or trying to stop me from leaving. The little detail that eluded me until I woke up was that this friend died two years ago.

----------


## JadeGreen

Naked task, here we are:

"I make my way in, and the blanket covered bump comes open to reveal a man, probably in his 30's with black hair and a thin beard. He rolls over to reveal two bare-chested females, one blonde and one brunette, who... well I don't know they don't look very attractive to me, neither of them. They look to have almost exactly the same body.
The man rolls over. He looks somewhat annoyed at first and asks what I am doing. I tell him that I had just escaped a skull forest and a psycho baby. He reacts about how you would expect. I then asked if I could join in whatever 'fun' he oh so obviously was having here. He told me I could.
Naked TOTM time, and perfect setup. I throw off all of my clothes. The brunette recoils in terror. The blonde looks more confident, and smiles. I don't know what they saw, I didn't look down. I kneel down and look at the blonde. I tell her that I've been waiting to try lucid sex with someone for a long time. I look off to the ceiling for a second hoping that I won't make a mess in the bed..."

----------


## ThreeCat

So I was lucid four times this morning.  Did not ONCE think of ToTM!  I did shrink a DC who was trying to stop me from flying, ala CanisLucidus lol.  Except I didn't squash her!  I felt bad when she was pixie-sized so I expanded her a bit, but not so much that she could keep grabbing and holding me down.  Also got hung up in some boxing tape, except I just ignored it and walked away, thinking, "I'm not stuck in boxing tape."  Totally worked.  :-D

----------


## Schmaven

I had a non-lucid dream attempt at the junk food task:

Talking with my friend at a grocery store, I ask her if she knows where they keep the really good cookies.  She brings me to particular door in the freezer aisle, and top to bottom it has all kinds of cookies.  I look for the one that has the most calories.  Spotting a few that look particularly delectable, I check the back panel and see that each individual cookie has 800 calories.  Not bad for a cookie that I can eat in 4 bites.  Not sure which one I want, I pick out 3.  Two to eat right now, and one for later.  I grab the toffee-crunch, cinnamon-sugar, and chocolate chip, noticing how the toffee one has 840 calories.  I want to pay for them before eating them, but the guy at the coffee stand ignores me, and all the cashiers are missing.  Setting the cookies next to me on the counter, I open up one of the cash registers and try to ring people up fast so I can buy my cookies and eat them!

Fortunately these cookies do exist and I'm gonna eat one today when I go to work for practice.  





> That seems like a good way to WILD to me!



I thought the same thing when I woke up.  I've never tried to fall asleep on the toilet though.  Maybe just an indication of a good time to WILD in general if I'm that tired.





> TILD?



I'm gonna go all n00b on you here... What does that mean?  Here are my guesses:
Thoughtfully Initiated a Long DumpThat Induced Laughing DiarrheaThis Is Laughably Disgraceful (seems most likely)

----------


## NyxCC

Ah! There is only one relevant t-word in the quote from you, look again. Your guesses are awesome though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Schmaven

TILD: Toilet Induced Lucid Dreaming  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol schmaven  :Picard face palm: 

You should come to IRC and play our acronym game.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

FINALLY, my first lucid this month!

Full account in my DJ
Excerpt below with a couple of  editorial notes.

FA - I wake up back at the meeting, I've been sleeping with my head on my crossed arms resting on a little desk for making notes. I think about the [slightly horny] dream I just had and think about journaling it, then I realise where I am is a dream location and GET LUCID!

I glance at the people sitting next to me and realise that they're just a dream and I don't have to sit through a meeting I'm not in the mood for. I say "fuck this" and get out of my chair a little clumsily, nearly tripping over the other nearby chairs. I hover forward feeling very excited at being lucid again after a dry patch.

I spot Jofish [my older brother] sitting at a backward facing table at the front of the room. I say "hey Jo, I'm lucid!" He doesn't look all that impressed, so I hover a foot or so of the ground and say "Look! This is a dream!" He still doesn't seem to care and I remember that he's also just a DC and it really doesn't matter what he thinks. I float to the back of the room and people are starting to leave. I look at all their faces, noting that I don't recognise most of them. They are a variety of ages, including some older folk, which is a little surprising because Jubilee is sadly short on that front [the meeting was a church meeting, my church has a relatively young demographic].

I spot a nice looking young lady and start imagining how to get in her pants. The bunch of us start heading back to the campsite and I realise chasing tail isn't the highest calling in a lucid dream, so I start practicing flying along the path. I struggle to get any altitude by jumping (up to about 5 metres but coming back to a few feet above the ground) I try floating because when you jump, you come down, but floating doesn't come with that expectation. Still only a few feet up. I try doing a Superman pose and flying fast but can only go at a rather boring swift walk page (at which speed, the Superman pose feels a little silly)

I remember the TOTM Basic Task of getting naked, so I turn back to the bunch of people I was walking with, I'm just a bit ahead of them from my flying practice. I rip off my shirt and they all notice that something odd is going on. Because they're *my* DCs, they know why I'm doing this and they're all a little expectant. I aim to pull my trousers down leaving my boxers to last but my boxers come down with my trousers. Immediately, the several young ladies in the group start throwing themselves at me, jostling for the privilege of being unusually nice to me. Then I wake up feeling a little bit miffed that my libido managed to hijack my dream even though I'd decided to do something different but still feeling a little pleased that I was so suddenly popular, even if only with my subconscious!

Apparently, starring a dream feeling horny can set certain expectations...

Also, my phone keeps trying to auto correct "get naked" to a variety of amusing alternatives, several of which might make interesting future TOTMs:

Get named
Get baited
Get baked
Get masked
Get mashed

:-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## FryingMan

> I spot a nice looking young lady and start imagining how to get in her pants. The bunch of us start heading back to the campsite and I realise *chasing tail isn't the highest calling in a lucid dream*



I'd say something FM-ish here but I'm afraid Sensei would just start to "worry about me" again.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I'd say something FM-ish here but I'm afraid Sensei would just start to "worry about me" again.



Nooo, bring back the FM we giggling innuendo-loving members adore! I'm sure you'd have the eye to find a euphemism or two in this very post!  :;-):

----------


## FryingMan

> Nooo, bring back the FM we giggling innuendo-loving members adore! I'm sure you'd have the eye to find a euphemism or two in this very post!



OK, back by popular demand then  :wink2: .   And yes that's very interesting about your "loving member" (although that may be more appropriate for Ophelia).

----------


## SammyTheSnake

The thought did occur to me that possibly one of the lovely ladies might be a DV member, but that deciding that might raise certain issues :-S

SammyTheSnake

----------


## FryingMan

And yes, speaking of "caveman/woman" mode in dreams, this is basically the only dream ending experience I have.  I have barely ever had a LD fade on its own, once stable.   The only other kind of LD ending I experience is dream control concentration: usually starting a summon.    Both these experiences share something in common: withdrawing attention from the dream environment "into my head."

I think this is actually an incredibly important point: sivason wrote in a post in the dream yoga section that to maintain a dream one must maintain simultaneous focus on: your dream body, the fact that you're dreaming, the dream environment, and your short-term goals.     In my experience this is entirely correct, as my LDs only ever end when I withdraw my attention from the environment and focus on (the beauty in my arms / starting dream control).

Makes one wonder just how long those LDs could go on.   I've tried setting goals of just walking around enjoying the scenery but usually the caveman urge becomes overwhelming.

----------


## Schmaven

> I think this is actually an incredibly important point: sivason wrote in a post in the dream yoga section that to maintain a dream one must maintain simultaneous focus on: your dream body, the fact that you're dreaming, the dream environment, and your short-term goals.     In my experience this is entirely correct, as my LDs only ever end when I withdraw my attention from the environment and focus on (the beauty in my arms / starting dream control).



Wow, that really makes a lot of sense.  Having it pointed out like that makes it crystal clear when looking back at my previous lucid dreams and how they ended.





> You should come to IRC and play our acronym game.



That sounds fun!  I don't have a sound card in my computer, nor a mic, so I think I'm disqualified for now.  But it is fun to make up new acronyms.  I always guess when I see them, and make up new explanations for existing ones.  

I'm still practicing the TILD method.  I got 3 more attempts in today, but no lucidity yet.  I was thinking that it would make for my most epic TOTM completion if it was also a TILD.  I'm trying for the elevator task.  All I got was a brief dream of holding green onions and sorting through the good bunches from the bad ones...

----------


## woblybil

> The bunch of us start heading back to the campsite and I realize chasing tail isn't the highest calling in a lucid dream,



Whoever told you a silly thing like that?  ::yddd::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Wow, we really are a bunch of horndogs!

I'm going to see if I can do something with that 4-way balance thing of Sivason's that FryingMan mentions above. Perhaps some kind of mantra or visualisation practice to get the mutual importance of these elements into the right part of my subconscious so that it's all there during the dream to guide my balance...

Just looking at the four items, I'd say that to my somewhat inexpert eye, I'm not sure I'd put equal emphasis on all four.

I think the balance of "the fact that you're dreaming" and "the dream environment" seems very important - if you focus too much on the dream environment, you risk losing lucidity, and if you focus too little, you risk losing your dream altogether and waking up. Get that wrong and it doesn't make much difference what you do about your dream body and goals.

Can anyone shed any light on the benefits of focusing on your dream body? None spring to mind, excepting if it's part of your goals for the dream...

I guess I'll search for Sivason's dream yoga stuff  ::-P: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## NyxCC

Finally found Sensie!  :smiley: 





> My mind is very blurry as I try to remember any tasks for the totm. I recall the DV goal and look around to see if Sensei might be nearby. There's an older teenage boy on a bike with a slightly longer hair that could do. But let me try to get Sensei here. It's a whole street full of DCs so one of them has to be him. I concentrate and think about Sensei, turn to the side in the opposite direction and to my surprise there he is - tall with browish hair, etc. He smiles happily. 
> 
> We go up the street which turns into a gray building and I decide we will be learning superpowers. I feel that instead of me doing all the controling as in tk, I should try to give the DC more free will and let it demonstrate super powers, while I'm just saying what we are about to do. There is a a pencil like object and I throw it in the air, trying not to hold it with my mind and say that BB should try to lift the object. Before he can react, it falls on the floor. 
> 
> "Ok, maybe you can demonstrate fire magic instead", I hint. Sensei takes the initiative and produces a large peach colored napkin, unfolds it, throws it in the air and tries to blow in its direction. I now understand what trick he had in mind, he was going to ignite the whole paper with his breath. Unfortunately, that doesn't happen and the object just remains in the air for a while. I feel a bit guilty because maybe I have sabotaged the demonstration by being slow to understand the procedure and didn't put my expectation into it. I'm saying something mid-sentence when the dream abruptly comes to an end.



Sensei - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> That sounds fun! I don't have a sound card in my computer, nor a mic, so I think I'm disqualified for now. But it is fun to make up new acronyms. I always guess when I see them, and make up new explanations for existing ones.



Irc doesn't need any of that fancy schtuff! It's just text chat. Just click on the "chat" button at the top of the forum.

----------


## Mismagius

Congratulations to all that have completed and attempted so far!

I'm looking forward to doing advanced task I, advanced task ii, and the bonus task.  I'm planning on bringing gab and Ophelia with me on a fun adventure ^o^





> Originally Posted by Schmaven
> 
> 
> That sounds fun!  I don't have a sound card in my computer, nor a mic, so I think I'm disqualified for now.  But it is fun to make up new acronyms.  I always guess when I see them, and make up new explanations for existing ones.  
> 
> 
> 
> Irc doesn't need any of that fancy schtuff! It's just text chat. Just click on the "chat" button at the top of the forum.



Yeah you should come to the IRC, I'm on there all the time, it's really fun!  The acronym game is also a ton of fun  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FryingMan

> Wow, we really are a bunch of horndogs!
> 
> I'm going to see if I can do something with that 4-way balance thing of Sivason's that FryingMan mentions above. Perhaps some kind of mantra or visualisation practice to get the mutual importance of these elements into the right part of my subconscious so that it's all there during the dream to guide my balance...
> 
> Just looking at the four items, I'd say that to my somewhat inexpert eye, I'm not sure I'd put equal emphasis on all four.
> 
> I think the balance of "the fact that you're dreaming" and "the dream environment" seems very important - if you focus too much on the dream environment, you risk losing lucidity, and if you focus too little, you risk losing your dream altogether and waking up. Get that wrong and it doesn't make much difference what you do about your dream body and goals.
> 
> Can anyone shed any light on the benefits of focusing on your dream body? None spring to mind, excepting if it's part of your goals for the dream...
> ...



Dream body attention grounds you in the dream and keeps your focus away from the waking body, and focus on goals gives you a reason to continue.  Motion really helps as well: just about every LD ending comes when I'm standing still.

----------


## woblybil

It gets bad so I hid some of it,


7/11      
3:00am It started with a call with someone saying my father was in the Erie Pa. hospital and I flew there wearing just shorts without thinking about it and went all over the hospital looking for him and up a wide stairway with beer colored water cascading down it maybe two inches deep and as usual I pee'd in it while flying up and at the top was one wavy looking nurse at a desk and another peeing making the flood on the stairs and when they saw me they asked can we help you and I told the sitting one about the call and she checked computers and said someone like that was registered in a hospital in California and I said no he's not, He's been dead for thirty years and finally thought maybe I was dreaming and and I evaporated the shorts thinking what a way to do a task and joined the other nurse peeing helping to flood the stairs and the sitting nurse got up and draped a hospital gown on me saying I looked sick, 

(In between is over here) But it's rotten. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ask-one-59067/  ::yddd:: 

 I got an awful taste in my mouth and it tasted like toast with peanut butter and vinegar and I woke up with gut rot so bad I didn't even check to see if it was a false awakening but beat it into the kitchen for a bicarbonate of soda cocktail..

----------


## StephL

Hm, hm - looks like I should pull my socks up - no lucid dream for more than a week.
Or rather pull them down and off or something - but I sort of have to chime in with the general depravity - if I'd do the undress task, I know what will happen.
And I won't dare to propose it was DV member xyz then either...

----------


## woblybil

> Hm, hm - looks like I should pull my socks up - no lucid dream for more than a week.
> Or rather pull them down and off or something - but I sort of have to chime in with the general depravity - if I'd do the undress task, I know what will happen.
> And I won't dare to propose it was DV member xyz then either...



It could be worse if you were a nurse  :tongue2: :

----------


## NyxCC

Why is nobody eating any junk food?  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## LolaTheLoner

I had a WILD this morning. I managed to find Dreamer AND get on an elevator, though I don't know if it actually counts since the elevator moved so slowly that I never actually ended up anywhere. Still, here's the attempt nonetheless so that a moderator can decide. 

*07.11.2014*Journey Toward Hell (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm lying in bed awake with my eyes closed when I feel a slight vibrating feeling that means I'm about to enter sleep. It would be great if I can turn this into a WILD since I wasn't even aiming for that. The vibrations grow stronger, and by the second wave I am fully within sleep paralysis. I figure I can just get up and start the dream. I'm wrong. I open my eyes, but I seem to have opened my physical eyes instead of my dream ones (something that I'm able to do while trapped in SP). When I do, the vibrations feel like they're tearing my head apart. I quickly shut my eyes again.

Surely if I just lie here, it'll HAVE to turn into a dream. I wait, but nothing happens except for more uncomfortable vibrations. I try to move, hoping I can just get up and walk into a dream. I'm completely unable to budge a single muscle, phantom or otherwise. Normally I can imaging rolling out of the bed to get the dream going. This doesn't work either. Maybe WILD isn't the best technique for someone who suffers from chronic sleep paralysis anyway.

Finally, I'm able to lift my dream arm. I grasp around blindly, reaching for something that I can use to pull myself up out of my body. I reach a dresser and finally manage to succeed in untangling myself from the physical world.

I'm standing in my bedroom just in front of the door. I do a quick RC just for good measure, but it's not necessary. I'm already lucid.

I run out the bedroom door, ending up in my childhood home. No way am I going to fail at my task this time! I do my best not to think of the dream ending as I exit my house. It's night time and pitch black outside, unlike in real life where the sun has just barely risen. I sprint across the street toward my neighbor's house. I call out for *Dreamer*, banging on the door. 

The door swings open and a sleepy looking purple-haired girl stands there staring out at me. Finally! Some hint of success! "I found you!" I exclaim in delight. "Now we've got to find an elevator and make it down to Hell!"

I grab her hand and pull her out of the house, trying to convey the necessity for speed. We start to run down the road together, full throttle. "I know where an elevator is," she tells me, seeming to understand what's going on now after her brief confusion. "Follow me!"

As we run down the street, she asks me why I'm asleep at such a strange time. At first I don't understand; then I remember that she lives in Australia. "Oh, right. There's a huge time difference between where you are and where I am," I tell her. "Last time I checked, it was 7:00 in the morning here. That seems like a while ago and my alarm is supposed to go off at 7:30, so we really need to hurry!"

She leads me to a section of the street that never fails to have some kind of evil within my dreams. I hope this time will be different; I don't need any distractions. *Dreamer* veers to the right toward a farm that used to have donkeys irl. We run through the dark field toward an outhouse-shaped building. Suddenly, an evil looking farmer in a tractor begins riding toward us. I feel a twinge of fear at his appearance, but I ignore it.

We run into the "outhouse" which turns out to be far bigger on the inside than on the outside. I expect there to be an elevator in here. Instead, it's filled with hay and dirt. *Dreamer* and I climb up and hang from the ceiling like ninjas hoping to hide from the evil farmer. He'll never look up here, I tell myself.

He does. He looks up and sees us as soon as he walks into the building. An evil grin spreads across his face. Once spotted, *Dreamer* and I drop from the ceiling to face him. The man wordlessly turns and pulls a lever by the door. The floor drops away beneath us--- we're falling into a pit which most likely leads to Hell.

*Dreamer* gives me a helpful smile. "Does this count as an elevator?" she asks.

I don't think it does. I summon a platform beneath us. It's one of those circular platform elevators that I've only ever seen in video games. There's a vague rumbling noise as the elevator slowly descends deeper and deeper into the ground. It's dark, and there's not much scenery, so I start to become concerned with losing the dream.

"Can't this thing move any faster?" I complain. I run from wall to wall, trying to keep focused on the minimal imagery. It's no use. The dream fades and I have a false awakening.

----------


## woblybil

> I'm completely unable to budge a single muscle, phantom or otherwise. Normally I can imaging rolling out of the bed to get the dream going. This doesn't work either. Maybe WILD isn't the best technique for someone who suffers from chronic sleep paralysis anyway.




Wow, Great dream Lola but I wouldn't wish sleep paralysis on anyone.. I use mostly MILD and get SP only on waking maybe 3 times a year..MILD has it's drawbacks also though, Like becoming lucid from a dream sign in the middle of an already well developed story then trying to extricate yourself from it to do something else which is usually almost impossible but I don't like SP, I don't like it at all......

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> Why is nobody eating any junk food?



There was a fair amount of noshing on my junk in my dream, does that count?  :Oops: 

SammyTheSnake

----------


## LolaTheLoner

Yay! I take it from my wings that that's considered a success.  ::D: 





> Wow, Great dream Lola but I wouldn't wish sleep paralysis on anyone.. I use mostly MILD and get SP only on waking maybe 3 times a year..MILD has it's drawbacks also though, Like becoming lucid from a dream sign in the middle of an already well developed story then trying to extricate yourself from it to do something else which is usually almost impossible but I don't like SP, I don't like it at all......



Thanks! I've never had much success with MILD myself. I don't usually have much success with WILDing either, but every now and then it'll happen. I end up in sleep paralysis sometimes as much as once a week depending on stress levels and other factors that I'm not sure of. It usually spikes when I get back into LDing for some reason. Probably because of all the interruptions in my sleep schedule. It can be... torture sometimes. Vibrations so intense that it borders on pain, entities attacking me with almost no means of defending myself, creepy figures looming over my bed... Even so, I kind of have a love/hate relationship with SP. Even the bad episodes give me a cool story to tell, and there are some instances that are actually quite pleasant. So I wouldn't ever give it up (not that I have a choice in the matter), despite how terrifying it can be sometimes.

----------


## Sivason

> Why is nobody eating any junk food?



I was going to eat "Mexican Kia" which is apparently a dream dessert Gab found in a mansion, but I woke up before I could taste it. It looked like a scone.

----------


## StephL

Wonderful dream Lola!!
You wanted to go to hell with her!? Well - you're an adventurous spirit then - I really like it!
May your SP not bother you too much, but equip you with good stories and many successful transitions more!

----------


## woblybil

> Yay! I take it from my wings that that's considered a success. 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've never had much success with MILD myself. I don't usually have much success with WILDing either, but every now and then it'll happen. I end up in sleep paralysis sometimes as much as once a week depending on stress levels and other factors that I'm not sure of. It usually spikes when I get back into LDing for some reason. Probably because of all the interruptions in my sleep schedule. It can be... torture sometimes. Vibrations so intense that it borders on pain, entities attacking me with almost no means of defending myself, creepy figures looming over my bed... Even so, I kind of have a love/hate relationship with SP. Even the bad episodes give me a cool story to tell, and there are some instances that are actually quite pleasant. So I wouldn't ever give it up (not that I have a choice in the matter), despite how terrifying it can be sometimes.



There is a cure for sleep paralysis, Well known to shrinks and AP'ers.. At any time you don't like it just suck in a quick breath and it will be instantly gone.. That's the reason we can be startled awake and jump right out of bed, When were startled we usually suck in a quick breath.. Of course all your sleep prep and any chance for a lucid dream are also gone with it......
Just saying ...

----------


## LolaTheLoner

> Wonderful dream Lola!!
> You wanted to go to hell with her!? Well - you're an adventurous spirit then - I really like it!
> May your SP not bother you too much, but equip you with good stories and many successful transitions more!



Thanks!  ::D: 
And yeah, the Hell part is a personal task of mine. 





> There is a cure for sleep paralysis, Well known to shrinks and AP'ers.. At any time you don't like it just suck in a quick breath and it will be instantly gone.. That's the reason we can be startled awake and jump right out of bed, When were startled we usually suck in a quick breath.. Of course all your sleep prep and any chance for a lucid dream are also gone with it......
> Just saying ...



I've tried it, but that seldom works to get me out of SP. I've tried changing my breathing pattern in all different kinds of ways, even holding my breath, but doing so takes ages to pull me out of it and usually makes it worse in the process. Only one thing I've ever tried works consistently. I can usually manage to take control of my right foot and shake it back and forth enough to jar myself awake. This doesn't always work, and it still takes quite a bit of effort, but it's better than any other technique as of yet. Why my foot is the only thing I'm able to move is beyond me.

----------


## greendrive

I am a newbie, so I am very excited that this is the first lucid task I accomplished. Last month I tried the candy land task but could not succeed. This time I tried to eat lot of junk food, after an unsuccessful attempt to eat potato chips, I remembered I loved a deep fried item my grandma used to make. So I conjured her(she is deceased) and she made it. First I ate it hot off the oil, that was very soggy inside and then I remembered I need to wait for it to cool down before eating. Weird I did not burn my tongue. I went about talking to other DCs in the meantime and then went back to eating it again. It was very crunchy and tasty with right amount of salt and spicy. Wow it was awesome.

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> I am a newbie.



Welcome to the forum! :-)

SammyTheSnake

----------


## KestrelKat

> I remembered I loved a deep fried item my grandma used to make. So I conjured her(she is deceased) and she made it. First I ate it hot off the oil, that was very soggy inside and then I remembered I need to wait for it to cool down before eating. Weird I did not burn my tongue. I went about talking to other DCs in the meantime and then went back to eating it again. It was very crunchy and tasty with right amount of salt and spicy. Wow it was awesome.



That sounds awesome!  I can definitely feel you, because there are some things that only my Oma makes, and I love them so much.  Thankfully, I've gotten all her recipes from her this past winter <3  Does anyone have the recipe for that fried item your grandma used to make?  It would be amazing if you could make it for yourself!  Also, welcome  ::D:

----------


## StephL

> I am a newbie, so I am very excited that this is the first lucid task I accomplished. Last month I tried the candy land task but could not succeed. This time I tried to eat lot of junk food, after an unsuccessful attempt to eat potato chips, I remembered I loved a deep fried item my grandma used to make. So I conjured her(she is deceased) and she made it. First I ate it hot off the oil, that was very soggy inside and then I remembered I need to wait for it to cool down before eating. Weird I did not burn my tongue. I went about talking to other DCs in the meantime and then went back to eating it again. It was very crunchy and tasty with right amount of salt and spicy. Wow it was awesome.



Wow - well done - grandmothers are usually rather advanced!  ::wink:: 
Congratulation - what a first post - welcome along!





> That sounds awesome!  I can definitely feel you, because there are some things that only my Oma makes, and I love them so much.  Thankfully, I've gotten all her recipes from her this past winter <3  Does anyone have the recipe for that fried item your grandma used to make?  It would be amazing if you could make it for yourself!  Also, welcome



We could make a recipe thread - but I actually answer to you for extended platypussic greetings!

----------


## Schmaven

I fell asleep while stretching, and had a dream where I was about to act out the "Turn Down for What" music video.  As the intro to the song was building, I realized I was dreaming, and it would be fun to do the TOTM at the same time.  The naked task was the first one to pop into my head, but I woke up before doing much of anything.  That dream was naturally headed in the naked task direction anyway, so it seemed like an easy two in one deal for me.  

I had a soup boiling over on the stove, so probably good that I woke up before it got too messy.

That is an amazing platypus! It looks like its flying through the air, completely dry except for a small wet patch by the bill. Just want to rub its chin!

----------


## StephL

Unfortunately they have been hunted for their fantastic fur. Completely amazing animals - and so I can quote something from the respective thread in my sig on over into a spoiler:


*Spoiler* for _more platypus_ : 







> Yeah - platypuses are fantastic - quite endangered - they need extremely clear water for finding all their food.
> You can sort of adopt them, pay money for the in captivity breeding program - and then you are allowed to go into a basin and play with the females*, and cuddle and feed away - they really seem to love it!
> And these adorable beaks - they are all rubbery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sensei



----------


## KestrelKat

> We could make a recipe thread - but I actually answer to you for extended platypussic greetings!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _platypus_:



//glomps on Platypus





> That is an amazing platypus! It looks like its flying through the air, completely dry except for a small wet patch by the bill. Just want to rub its chin!



God it's ACTUALLY one of my life goals to cuddle a platypus.  I've loved them since I was in 2nd grade.  But there are none here in the USA ; A ;





> Unfortunately they have been hunted for their fantastic fur. Completely amazing animals - and so I can quote something from the respective thread in my sig on over into a spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _more platypus_ :



OH MY GOD I THINK I LOVE YOU.
I've never met anyone who knew as much about Platypuses as I do!
Don't forget that they have no teets like most other mammals; they secrete the milk through glands on their bellies, and the babies suck it off the fur, which gets soaked in the milk.
Also WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PLATYPUS CUDDLES PLACE?
I NEED TO FIND IT.
My life goal.  I can seriously die happy if I can say I got to touch a real platypus.  
Hell, I'd even willingly get stung by a male if it was the only platypus around.

----------


## StephL

Healesville Sanctuary | Zoos Victoria

----------


## KestrelKat

> Healesville Sanctuary | Zoos Victoria



I'm already planning my next vacation around this, ohmygoodness.
LIFE GOAL, HERE I COME!

----------


## StephL

::gab::

----------


## Nightfeather

Awww...  New dream goal added  ::smitten::

----------


## greendrive

> That sounds awesome!  I can definitely feel you, because there are some things that only my Oma makes, and I love them so much.  Thankfully, I've gotten all her recipes from her this past winter <3  Does anyone have the recipe for that fried item your grandma used to make?  It would be amazing if you could make it for yourself!  Also, welcome



Yes, I have the recipe, but never as good as what you had as a kid when your grandma made it.  :Sad: - I have all her recipes too. It is amazing how this lucid dream made me realize I love it more than potato chips, which is so true in real life too!! 





> Wow - well done - grandmothers are usually rather advanced! 
> Congratulation - what a first post - welcome along!



Thank you!! I always get my grandma, dad or my grandpa and they are all deceased. I have been trying to use them as a dream sign, but not yet been successful. In this case I was lucid before I met my grandma also. Though it helped me to stay lucid longer this time :-)

----------


## woblybil

> I've tried it, but that seldom works to get me out of SP. I've tried changing my breathing pattern in all different kinds of ways, even holding my breath, but doing so takes ages to pull me out of it and usually makes it worse in the process. Only one thing I've ever tried works consistently. I can usually manage to take control of my right foot and shake it back and forth enough to jar myself awake. This doesn't always work, and it still takes quite a bit of effort, but it's better than any other technique as of yet. Why my foot is the only thing I'm able to move is beyond me.



And speak of the Devil.... After a long nap dream in and out of lucidity several times I got SP for the first time in months, Not the usual lead blanket thing but I started to wake up and forced my eyes open and just barely saw light and closed them part way again and looked for my fingers and finally found long pencil thin crooked dream fingers I could wiggle but I could barely move my hands and said, "Dang Lola, She would mention SP"  And managed to hold it over into a short DEILD but not long enough to accomplish much.....

PS: Does that full moon up there mean anything to you, It means "Lucid Time" to me  ::yddd::

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome lucid! I didn't quite do the task I feel, maybe somewhat in the hazy void part but like the basic completion, I don't want either wings yet. I feel that not taking any wings (I really only achieved the basic earlier in the month) will keep me motivated to do more TOTM attempts. Finally one of my recent vivid dreams became lucid! Similar calm, highly lucid, exploration like my grassy sea lucid and right after seeing the closest thing I have seen to a grassy sea: I just watched Gravity for the first time last night and there is a scene where you see a grassy vegetation growing up out of a large body of water. When I saw that scene in the movie IWL my heart fluttered emotionally with the memory of the wonderful lucid dream it so much reminded me of and it must have inspired another awesome LD. I think it solidified the point for me to slow down and explore all of the wonder right around me. I have also had similar experiences IWL.

*Spoiler* for _earlier non-lucid, perhaps helped me get lucid later_: 




One of my earlier dreams was very vivid. At the end there is a squirrel that got into a house with a gathering or party. After trying to lead him out an open door, I was able to catch it but it reached back and bit my hand. I moved my hands further up his body to the base of his head to keep him from biting me again. All I could see from the injury was what looked more like a bloody scratch. I woke with the thought that the squirrel biting me should have made me lucid. 2nd bite or threat of bite later got me lucid.



*Spoiler* for _Non-lucid beginning of dream_: 



I am on a trip again, a common theme. My family and I are heading to quarantine area where they are going to apply some treatment to everyone via spray in the room so that no one carries any diseases into this foreign country. In a seemingly semi lucid moment I put my arms around this beautiful woman who takes to it kindly at first but then pushes me away. I sit on the floor apparently wearing a baseball cap as my view is slightly obscured looking upwards. Two cute kids are playing with me as I sit there. My wife is sitting on a ledge above on the perimeter of the room and a guy next to her is apparently stinky and she makes a face. I asked my wife where our son is. She didn't seem sure and didn't seem worried. Doors to the room opened up to let everyone out and transport trolleys are coming in and I'm the last one still in there and the doors closed but I'm able to scurry my way to the door and open it and go out. It is a beautiful countryside with
 green hills reminding me of where I was in 1993. Lots of people hanging around outside but no wife and son. I just wait knowing they would know where to find me. People are sitting at an outdoor table talking while most others mingling much like a party but it is daytime, outside and of course in the beautiful scenery. I see a group walking down the road maybe they are with them up that way.


 I pass a place that raises collies apparently, the dog breed. I strain my neck to see and a dog runs up to me to jump or bite me...ah dog dream sign (One of the dream signs I thought about during WBTB...I'm dreaming.. fades and I clench my eyes to try to reenter the dream. It probably never ended, probably just the void, it's hazy but I can see a little bit and I think of the task of the month and I start to visualize an elevator...nothing at first but then a big red button appears and I press it and at this point it is more like I am visualizing an elevator door opening and seeing the elevator car and stepping in.
 I can feel myself going up up up in what feels more like an open-air elevator car and still hazy. I am not satisfied with experience due to the lack of visuals. I think that I wake up but wait remember always check when waking up. I do feel that I'm still in a dream, an FA, laying in bed. I get out of bed. I'm in a hotel room with strange striped wallpaper. I end up face down on the floor and struggle to crawl up to the wall to lift myself up. How tricky the transition is to an FA. Try to stick my finger through my palm and it indicates that I am awake. No! I am sure that I'm dreaming so I look at my left hand and there are five fingers. But, I have a small appendage or extra little finger sticking out to the right of my left index finger going out from a spot about 3/4 of an inch down my finger. I think again of the elevator task...a hotel should be perfect. I go through two sets of doors to exit my hotel room but before I close the door I take one
 more look at my hand and it looks just like before surprisingly...five fingers with a little extra one. The hallway of the hotel is awesome it looks maybe 1920s!! The walls are adorned with a beautiful rich dark wood paneling up and down. I go down to one end of the hall and there's a short flight of stairs up straight ahead, maybe 5 stairs and I start to go up and I think this wouldn't be the way to an elevator but at the top I see there's a small opening or space and there is a small door not more than a foot and a half tall . I go back the other way down the hall past where I came out and circle around to the right and I see a man and a woman in an open area with curtains that are opened. It looks like an opium den and/or a brothel. I keep going then I come to an opening in the hall there is a weird creature or boy sitting on the floor with his back to me. I decide to turn my back to him...out of sight out of mind. I continue down another hall and
 walk past this man who had first looks like a guy in a suit and tie. Still not seeing an elevator I decide to go back to the man who now looks more like a bellman , an old fashioned one. I asked him if there's an elevator here. He says that the elevator will be ready in 1 to 2 weeks. I then think perhaps I can teleport to one of the neighboring buildings it seems like I'm in a big city downtown with lots of buildings back at the early part of the century from everything I see in this hotel and the way that guy is dressed. I'm amazed how vivid this dream is and how beautiful everything is. I ask if there's another building around with an elevator. The guy says that actually I can ride their elevator but I just have to sign a waiver. I ask him where will it take me. He says it will take me up to the top. I ask him what is there? He says the tree. I say the tree? Is this construction, unfinished? No he says it is solid. It used to house our Communications
 department(?). I follow him towards the elevator down the hall that looks like a maintenance corridor and I'm having trouble standing up straight. I am leaning heavily as if I will fall to my left down a stairwell but I am hanging on to some bars or pipes that line the right side. It seems like the guy I am following is growing impatient at how slow I am. I'm in a dilemma. I'm not sure if I should let go and have faith that I can walk straight or keep going while holding on. I think it's okay if I fall it is just a dream but I might lose the scene and my path to the elevator. I also I think that I could teleport. I got probably 20 feet down this hall hanging on before I finally woke up for real. Still very cool lucid scenes and I wake up smiling. My day practices up until yesterday were focusing on doing the elevator task next for whatever reason. Yesterday I thought I started incubating the idea that I should meet up with Dreamer first, but next need to incubate that a bit more. Might have gotten to that task if I had ever completed the elevator one!

----------


## FryingMan

Elevator AGAIN, still non lucid.  I was looking for my leather sandals, found them around the corner in the elevator

----------


## StephL

I will put the platypus-cuddle on my dream-list as well now - strange I didn't do that instantly after watching the video I spoilered...

Great dream fogelbise - you are hard on yourself here, I feel - but if it leads to more lucids to not be content so easily - you go!!
Elevator ready in two or three weeks - hehehe - then there will be a new task!  ::D: 

Edit: @fogelbise - it should be rather easy to summon our hypnotic elevator - we've visualized it quite a bit including the tall building. Next time I'll look out for it! And then there would be an opportunity to simulate the whole procedure, maybe - the auto-suggestions for more LDs. With or without the book - but I heard of people, who can read texts in their dreams - RareCola (name correct?) for example...


I finally got lucid again as well!  ::giraffe:: 

Not much - like so often I start with jumping in the air to start hovering and hover along over a street with people. Then the undress thing comes to my mind, so I hover there, horizontally maybe 3 m above ground - and rip my clothes off and shout "Ha!!" to get people's attention. It's funny - they look up and with a satisfyingly shocked expression, most of them. I revel in the fact that I can be completely exhibitionistic since it is a dream. It feels truly liberating - a quite strong and very good feeling! I then aim for a taller house where I suspect an elevator, but I don't make it there. I wake up mid-hover and without the help of a beautiful naked stranger - be s/he from here or not - that wasn't so optimal but otherwise I'm quite happy!

----------


## lucidmats

I tried SSILD last night arround 4am. I fell asleep after round 2 and WILDed on accident. Sounds good right? No! I was standing in front of a lake and yelling at a tree, that he should move because he distracts me from my SSILD technique  :Bang head:

----------


## spellbee2

Got the naked one... again...


*Spoiler* for _Dream Excerpt_: 



I was in this giant Lego city. I don't remember exactly what made me lucid, but I was. I somehow remembered the TOTM, so I decided to get naked. My clothes suddenly disappeared. I went to go find a DC. I found this Lego guy that had an elephant head. I ran up to him naked, and he kept trying to look away. 
*Spoiler* for _Rated PG-13 for Nudity and Graphic Stupidity_: 



"Look at my penis!" I shouted. I then accidentally hit him in the face with my junk. He started running away. I tried to run after him to apologize, but he ran into his house. "Well, that's done."







Full dream.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ That's the thing about the naked task, once you start undressing you can never stop. It will haunt you for lds to come!  :wink2: .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know I had a dream where I got naked, but I'm pretty sure it was very low level lucid or even just a nonlucid. I just vaguely recall thinking "Oh TOTM, time to take off my clothes." But just a shadow of a thought of a memory... bleeeh

----------


## ThreeCat

> //glomps on Platypus
> God it's ACTUALLY one of my life goals to cuddle a platypus.  I've loved them since I was in 2nd grade.  But there are none here in the USA ; A ;



Platypuses (or the males, rather) have venomous spines on their feet.  Apparently, the effects of being kicked are "excruciatingly painful."

----------


## StephL

We know, ThreeCat!  But thanks for the warning - they have only the females out on the cuddling for money misssion. But since they really seem to like it - sexual dimorphism is backfiring on the males here, I'm afraid to say!  ::wink:: 

I got lucid once by noticing that I was nude in public and somehow coming to the conclusion that hence this was a dream. But it went rather sexual after that - but with closing my eyes, which was basic task back then - well if my memory doesn't trick me too much here - I'm too lazy to look it up!

----------


## fogelbise

After a little sexy time LD, I was attempting to find Dreamer for the Bonus Task, but no luck. Not as good as the previous one, but will spoiler it if interested: 

*Spoiler* for _PG-13 LD Burlesque DILD Then Bonus Attempt_: 



7/14/14* My previous DJ entry was up there with my all time favorites. I just loved the setting and vividness. Tonight near lucid then lucid later. I'm in a parking garage. Guy pulls up in a car with a tarp over a big part of it. What do you have under there? He says he doesn't need to tell me. We need to know (am I police or security or something?). First thought=could be bomb! Then, it could be kidnapped kids...Sure enough dream comes up with 2 kids under the tarp. Some other guy struggles with guy that came in the car and also with the kids who are being brats. A relatively big tough guy nearby wants to stop me from intervening. "The three of us can take you," I start to say. He says some threats related to him not being afraid to go back to jail. I back off...wake=FA. I think to myself if I was lucid I could have knocked him around with TK! Tough guy and I are sharing a sleeping space now? I'm on couch and he crawls over me slowly...to go to the bathroom? I can feel him stepping on the couch in several places trying to make his way over me. I pretend to be asleep. When he gets back he seems to be cuddling me... Hell no, I think...uh...I need to go pee. I get up and say something like "gotta stop drinking so much water...gotta pee all the time (excuse)." I look back at him. He has this weird peeking eye?..One eye is slightly open but he is also snoring so I assume he is asleep. His feet are up on the couch and his upper half on the floor, face up. I head to the bathroom and I have to pull 2 doors together to lock it in a very loose fashion and I can still see out. While I am urinating I see a lady with a spotlight on her doing burlesque! I'm dreaming! I approach her. She changes to a different woman and then back. She is not really slender, dark hair and is in black lingerie. I think let's look around while doing a little dancing with her but I can't focus on the surroundings much. I start to have intercourse with the dancer lady standing up. Someone says "here's Mom" and a older motherly figure and an older fatherly figure show up. I take this as a test to my lucidity and think: no worries! I say "Hey mom, check her out" as I continue intercourse. "Hey check out these breasts" and I remove her bra..."nice breasts, right?!" Ok...let me get down to goals...I want to find Dreamer for the Bonus TOTM, but not here, not like this. I will teleport...closed eye
 teleport. I say I want to arrive in a beautiful and vivid world...but perhaps I did not give it enough focus. I open my eyes and I am in a hazy storage room? There are stacked metal folding chairs in a few different spots. I look around a little while, but I am not seeing anything interesting and unfortunately lose patience. I try another teleport and instead of closing my eyes I clench my eyes like when I am trying to DEILD and I wake up or have a convincing FA of right where I'm at IWL...possibly FA because when I decide to roll over and check the time it feels like I am shaking off SP. Either way, awake.






> Edit: @fogelbise - it should be rather easy to summon our hypnotic elevator - we've visualized it quite a bit including the tall building. Next time I'll look out for it! And then there would be an opportunity to simulate the whole procedure, maybe - the auto-suggestions for more LDs. With or without the book - but I heard of people, who can read texts in their dreams - RareCola (name correct?) for example...
> 
> 
> I finally got lucid again as well!



I agree, the hypnotic elevator is perfect for this and congrats on yours!!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> I know I had a dream where I got naked, but I'm pretty sure it was very low level lucid or even just a nonlucid. I just vaguely recall thinking "Oh TOTM, time to take off my clothes." But just a shadow of a thought of a memory... bleeeh



Whew, With your dream at 14:05 and mine at 18:00 that gets me off the hook  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

This month's Bonus task is too good, This is my third time at it.. I'm not going to say who the DV girl was or I may get in trouble but I will say that if she can pee on a June Bug at three paces she will know...

6:00pm The thunder chased the cat under the bed again about 4:30pm and I thought it was a good idea too so I laid down on top of it and it seemed almost as soon as I closed my eyes I was drifting down thru a brown dust cloud and knew where this was going, It goes to a a place with a violet sun and funny animals and Godzilla and demons and all that...I started to come out of the dust drifting down to a pasture field with brown grass and a pond in the corner of it and live toy animals about and I stopped just inches off the ground and for some reason looked and I was wearing only flimsy blue running shorts I don't own and something wet and warm went up between my legs and goosed me but it felt really good, I looked around and there was a small live toy pony standing there,

 The rest is over here   http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/woblybil/

It's summer and Picnic foods are whats doing this, Like hot sausages with real mustard creating wicked lucid dreams...

 ::yddd::

----------


## StephL

Pleease Ophelia - give me wiiiinx for flying nude in public - see above!  ::fly:: 

Oh - and edit @woblybil: I only managed to pee on a secret military mission guy stowed away in a lower compartment of a tank yet.
And this cost me lucidity - I wanted to get abducted by aliens for advanced back then - mind-opened a hangar door and there was this tank then instead of an IFU. And I thought for some reason it would be less disturbing to go pee in there than out in the open, and the entrance led me to an upper compartment. That was it with lucidity then, when a dripping soldier came complaining to me. Approximately - but all documented.. ::rolllaugh:: 

Not on running bugs, yet, I didn't - nor on bugs while running myself - at least as far as I remember...
If you were convinced it was me again - go ahead and count it - going by "typical dream-content" - this is less common for me than schlepping stuff through the landscape - but typical enough!  ::wink:: 

Second edit: I didn't actually read your dream yet, woblybil - maybe I should go do that instead of guessing about... ::D:

----------


## KestrelKat

@woblybil:  That's some dream, there.  
I'm a bit surprised at how many sex dreams I see around here, considering how rarely I have them.

----------


## woblybil

> @woblybil:  That's some dream, there.  
> I'm a bit surprised at how many sex dreams I see around here, considering how rarely I have them.



Dreamland has no mercy, Wait until you see what some of these girls come up with..  :woohoo:

----------


## StephL

> @woblybil:  That's some dream, there.  
> I'm a bit surprised at how many sex dreams I see around here, considering how rarely I have them.



Ah - I have only very few dreams with sexual content - normal dreams that is. But for me, lucidity comes with a certain and often disturbing erotic tendency.
Something to actually take care to avoid getting tangled up in for me. What usually happens if I go for it, is that I wake up in the process - supposedly it takes some practice to do that and then stay asleep and stay lucid through and beyond it. This problem seems to be quite common, too. 
So I actually quite dislike this since it tends to hold me back from my real lucid goals and/or aborts my LD...
Wait and see!  ::wink::

----------


## woblybil

> Ah - I have only very few dreams with sexual content - normal dreams that is. But for me, lucidity comes with a certain and often disturbing erotic tendency.
> Something to actually take care to avoid getting tangled up in for me. What usually happens if I go for it, is that I wake up in the process - supposedly it takes some practice to do that and then stay asleep and stay lucid through and beyond it. This problem seems to be quite common, too. 
> So I actually quite dislike this since it tends to hold me back from my real lucid goals and/or aborts my LD...
> Wait and see!



Most of the time sex does get in the way of accomplishing goals, It happens when I arrive in an ongoing story, Sometimes I see myself getting up out of my body like in slow frame then when up those eyes take over and I can watch myself sleeping, Here's where the fun begins! 
 Generally its off to the bathroom to play faces in the mirror and if I'm not careful I can waste the whole dream there...





> Quote Originally Posted by KestrelKat  View Post
> @woblybil: That's some dream, there. 
> I'm a bit surprised at how many sex dreams I see around here, considering how rarely I have them.



Actually there was or is a thread for "Does anybody have sex in Lucid dreams" But I got out of it, There are an awful lot of young eyes on here so I at least like to try to avoid getting too graphic anymore even in the DJ with spoilers  :tongue2:

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> Ah - I have only very few dreams with sexual content - normal dreams that is. But for me, lucidity comes with a certain and often disturbing erotic tendency.
> Something to actually take care to avoid getting tangled up in for me.



^^

I sometimes have a semi-lucidity in which I'm aware of the fact that my actions have no real consequences, but I'm not aware enough to identify that I'm in a dream. Generally, my SC (who is a randy bugger) grabs the steering wheel at this point. Sometimes I manage to go from here to proper lucidity, but not usually :-(

SammyTheSnake

----------


## KestrelKat

> Dreamland has no mercy, Wait until you see what some of these girls come up with..



Oh I _have_ had some very... interesting sex dreams before.  I just don't have them often : /
I'd love to try it while lucid, though.  I'm not that great at attaining lucidity yet, or controlling or keeping it, but eventually...!

----------


## woblybil

> Oh I _have_ had some very... interesting sex dreams before.  I just don't have them often : /
> I'd love to try it while lucid, though.  I'm not that great at attaining lucidity yet, or controlling or keeping it, but eventually...!



Non Lucid sex dreams are a lot more fun for me, The Lucid dream is controlled by the conscious mind to a degree and has all the old hangups, Like religious background,personal bad experiences, and you may even have a choice: 
 The sub-conscious mind has no way to know good from bad or right from wrong and resorts to non-sensical fun when non-lucid and no options anyways so it just kinda works off the wall making it "No holds barred" and "Devil take the hindmost" in the part lucid or non-lucid's. (One time my sex partner turned into a pile of sticks)
I hope that makes sense   ::yddd::

----------


## Sensei

Alright! Bonus task again! I love that task!





> I am flying in a spaceship, above an ocean. Looks a bit like Sydney, Australia.
> "going to hyperdrive." someone says on the intercom. I shall see where this is headed! I hit a button and BAM! I am in a different world, this one is a lake with a huge house. I teleport into the house and seem to lose lucidity for a bit. When I come to, I am talking with Mylynes (random) and Hukif. They are telling me that Titans are coming down a corridor. I follow them and we run into a 4 meter titan. I distract him and they go for the sweet spot and kill him. I see 3 more, I take the big one (5 meters) and I use speed and my hands to take out the weak spot. Hukif and Mylynes demolished theirs as well. I get a little more awareness and try to remember goals... Can't think of any. I decide to make my own goals within the dream. Titans, I can try to kill one with swords or dream powers. Dream powers are too easy. Maybe just go up to one and decide then. 
> I look over to Hukif and ask him which I should do.
> "You should still use dream powers, but limit yourself." He says. 
> I don't see any Titans and run out of the mansion. I put my arms behind me anime style and decide not to use them when I fight a Titan. I start by running normal speed and then my strides start getting longer and longer. I finally decide to just fly and see a Titan. Thanks to the increased awareness, he seems a lot scarier. My hands slip forward and am about to attack all the way and I jump away before I kill it with my hands again. I hide behind a tree and put my hands back and put handcuffs on. I jump out of the trees and dodge an attack from his arm and then bite. I step on his shoulder and jump up and dive towards the back of the neck. I wake up before I kill him.

----------


## FryingMan

> ^^
> 
> I sometimes have a semi-lucidity in which I'm aware of the fact that my actions have no real consequences, but I'm not aware enough to identify that I'm in a dream. Generally, my SC (who is a randy bugger) grabs the steering wheel at this point. Sometimes I manage to go from here to proper lucidity, but not usually :-(
> 
> SammyTheSnake



Yes this is familiar, had one just last now, I haven't had one in a while, it's usually a sign that lucidity is near.   It's sort of a "cocky" (haha), grab control (and usually grab a girl) attitude but not acknowledging that it's a dream.   Woke up making out with my pillow this morning  :Big laugh: .   Kind of annoyed that it didn't become a KILD but the dream was so entertaining that it's OK.

Once at the end of a similar dream, super vivid, I was crashing a garden party and walked right up to a gaggle of girls, dropped the trousers, and said "OK, girls, time to party on my <ahem>" haha unfortunately woke up right then as one headed in for the action.

----------


## woblybil

> Yes this is familiar, had one just last now, I haven't had one in a while, it's usually a sign that lucidity is near.   It's sort of a "cocky" (haha), grab control (and usually grab a girl) attitude but not acknowledging that it's a dream.   Woke up making out with my pillow this morning .   Kind of annoyed that it didn't become a KILD but the dream was so entertaining that it's OK.
> 
> Once at the end of a similar dream, super vivid, I was crashing a garden party and walked right up to a gaggle of girls, dropped the trousers, and said "OK, girls, time to party on my <ahem>" haha unfortunately woke up right then as one headed in for the action.



Same here, Just finished the fourth sex dream of the week (I was afraid I was losing my touch) Borderline lucid and non, Seems when you're tied up with sex it's harder to grasp that you're dreaming.......

Edit  Another 3 sex dreams in the same night, I have a reputation to uphold Y'know.. ::yddd::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I am flying in a spaceship, above an ocean. Looks a bit like Sydney, Australia.



Were you coming to visit me, Sensei? (I'm not in Sydney, but close enough.  :tongue2: )

I had a lucid dream with *CanisLucidus* and *Sensei* last night. I took them flying and we briefly explored a world where the colours were overly saturated and vivid. It was right at the start of the night though, so it didn't last long.

I would be happy to claim the bonus for this one if that's descriptive enough... Otherwise I'll wait until I've finished moving house so I can get back into writing proper DJ entries, and I'll take Canis and Lola on an adventure.  :smiley:

----------


## greendrive

> Alright! Bonus task again! I love that task!



This reminded me of the dream where I was fighting with aliens on a asteroid. It was non-lucid but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## StephL

From two days ago:





> I finally got lucid again as well! 
> 
> Not much - like so often I start with jumping in the air to start hovering and hover along over a street with people. Then the undress thing comes to my mind, so I hover there, horizontally maybe 3 m above ground - and rip my clothes off and shout "Ha!!" to get people's attention. It's funny - they look up and with a satisfyingly shocked expression, most of them. I revel in the fact that I can be completely exhibitionistic since it is a dream. It feels truly liberating - a quite strong and very good feeling! I then aim for a taller house where I suspect an elevator, but I don't make it there. I wake up mid-hover and without the help of a beautiful naked stranger - be s/he from here or not - that wasn't so optimal but otherwise I'm quite happy!




Wiiiinkxs!! Pretty Please?  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Completed the nudity task. Details can be found here.

----------


## woblybil

> From two days ago:
> 
> 
> Wiiiinkxs!! Pretty Please?



Ahaa, Wings......Now you can come fly with us. (But be careful what you wish for)   ::evil::

----------


## FryingMan

OMG another non-lucid elevator.   This one was huge like a freight elevator but in a massive sumptuous modern mansion,  and voice controlled.   At least it was followed by walking through the hugest and most cool bedroom in the universe (my son's) in this mansion, amazingly vivid, where I did get lucid.  I then proceeded to hurriedly walk back through the scene, erasing the DCs which somehow annoyed me with a wave of a hand, summoned the pretty musician/hooker from earlier non-lucid part of the dream, sat down and took a dump "in public", nice use of a lucid there  :Bang head: .    My butt was probably naked I guess but I wasn't thinking of TOTM so no wings.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ LOL oh man!  ::chuckle::

----------


## FryingMan

> ^^ LOL oh man!



 I mean, REALLY.   All I had to do was turn right back into the elevator which was already there after leaving my "son's room", instead of going straight past it.   But I'd forgotten it.   It's been so long since I've been lucid semi-regularly that I've forgotten what to do...

I drew a dream map, always wanted to do this, to help show what the dream was like, I have a strong sense of location and path/orientation in dreams, but I'm a terrible artist so overhead maps are about the best I can do.

Hey I can't see how to upload an image directly from the computer, didn't DV use to allow direct uploads of images?

Hmm well I could upload the image in my DJ so here's the entry with the map of the LD (blue path non-lucid, red path lucid)

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...-hooker-59228/

----------


## lucidmats

Almost completed the tasks! I got lucid after again seeing myself with a huge lumberjack beard in the mirror. To prevent my instant awakenings I told myself its just a dream, I dont have to wake up and stayed calm. The dream stabilized and I left the room. Suddenly everything is black? Is that the void??  :tongue2:  I shot flames out of my hand to make some light but it stayed dark. Since nobody was arround anyways I didnt bother undressing. From that moment on I lost lucidity and a narrators voice said:"And then Mats ordered a BigMac to complete his first TotM task", and a plate with a burger appeared in my hands.  :Bang head:  Ill get it next time!

----------


## woblybil

> OMG another non-lucid elevator.   summoned the pretty musician/hooker from earlier non-lucid part of the dream, sat down and took a dump "in public", nice use of a lucid there .    My butt was probably naked I guess but I wasn't thinking of TOTM so no wings.



Lol. Wake up and check the bed  :tongue2:   I'm familiar with that story......

----------


## StephL

Yippee!!  ::giraffe:: 





> Ahaa, Wings......Now you can come fly with us. (But be careful what you wish for)



Papperlapapp! Been flying with you already, remember?  ::wink::

----------


## LouaiB

I just read the thread now, and I did do basic task 1 a week ago!  ::D: 

I became lucid, then the room (which was a very damaged bedroom, almost completely destroyed) turns slowly into this comfy nice bedroom with a king size bed. I step on the bed and find a hot girl on it. With no second thought, I pop down my pants and happily receive oral sex! Then I make the dream more vivid by saying "Clarity Now!", but sadly I then wake up.

Wings?

----------


## gab

Third time is a charm!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...nk-food-59246/


*Spoiler* for _Nekked and Junk food_: 



I jump in the middle of people and yell: Look everybody, LOOK. I'm getting naked. 

Crowd of guys tighten around me and I feel some touches. I started to fiddle with my top, when I remembered practicing having just a simple T-shirt on. So I took of my polo shirt. Wut? A bra? Didn't practice this, dangit. But no problem, quick unhook and girls are free. 

Don't remember what was on the bottom, but off it goes.

By now crowd has thinned and some had turned away, going about their business. I'm thinking bloody hell, I don't just need to get naked, but I need your reaction. So I jump up and yell: What you guys think? Some are still looking, but most had turned and left.

I do the undressing one more time in another room, because I want a reaction out of them, but again, all they do is act uninterested.

But there is a table with some feast. Looks like I came late, because all is left is one piece of something that looks like small flat round candle. I pick it up thinking that this will do as a sweet cake junk food. I take a bite and stuff it in my mouth, cause I need to eat a LOT of junk food. By then it tastes sugary and not that bad.

To the left, there are some pastry/pizza looking things. Never seen them before. I'm thinking they are sweet, but as I stuff some of it in my mouth, it's savory, but next piece is sweet again. I forget to note people's reaction here.

----------


## woblybil

> Third time is a charm!
> 
> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...nk-food-59246/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Nekked and Junk food_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sometimes saying nothing is a blaring statement  ::evil::

----------


## FryingMan

Non-lucid naked last night, presenting myself to a doctor who proscribed me a diet program (!!) where lunch was made up of a tiny baggie of what looked like a flower, a few things, and carrots/celery, and he/she got upset when I wasn't rapturous about its "special flavor."  

  I mean, what's it going to take this month for wings?      Afterwards, it turned in to some sort of award ceremony where two guys butchered an ad hoc parody of "The Night Before Christmas" but they kept forgetting their lines.   And there was an announcer in a two-color sweater (split vertically right down the middle, purple/blue?)

----------


## kilham

I haven't been able to write it down and now I don't remember all the detail but here is advanced I..or II, the elevator one  :smiley: 

I'm followed by a woman that's killing people by chopping their heads off... panic gives me lucidity and I run to a wall that has no elevator but I make a button appear on the wall, I push the button and the elevator doors appear on the wall and open. It's a very big elevator, in fact, it's some kind of sports store, I give a close look at everything to remember the details.. there are lots of tennis equipment of all sorts... (weird! I don't even like sports), sports clothing... and I don't exactly remember what else. When the doors open there's no way to get out because it's on a lake, the sky is beautiful, the surface of the lake shining with the sun's reflection...then some stepping stones appear and I get out of the elevator. I think I lost lucidity somewhere here because I can't remember the rest of the dream, my lucid dream count and lucid quality has been very bad this month! I still want to do the planet one but I need to get back to my comfortable bed. :Off to Bed:

----------


## fogelbise

Boy, oh boy! I flew up up up into outer space...it became a dark void so I decided to free fall until I landed on another planet!  ::D:  Will be back when I finish writing it up!

----------


## Graywolf

I'll try BT II or AT I.   :smiley:   If I manage one of those, I'll try AT II, because, well, I'm a huge Star Trek fan.  /u\

----------


## Thena

I finally had my first lucid dream since early June, but I only got lucid after eating the junk food. Once I became lucid, I remembered the task but the dream faded too quickly. Guess I'm out of practice





> I'm at my sister's wedding reception. It's being held at a historic mansion. I'm sitting at a table with three other women who I don't really know. They start serving the first few courses, and it's all candy. I help myself to as much chocolate as I can get my hands on, though the waiters seem a little stingy with the portions. And then the food stops coming. All of us at this table are confused -- we expected a little bit more food and festivities from a wedding reception. I do a little bit of mingling and find myself in the mansion's kitchen. Someone is taking a lasagna out of the oven, and I'm excited to see that there is more food coming. But I notice that the lasagna is sitting vertically in the pan. I wonder how it's all staying together in a big block of noodles and tomato sauce when I realize that I must be dreaming. I remember that there's a task that involves food, but everything goes blank. Then I wake up.

----------


## Schmaven

Well, I've been really trying for the elevator task.  My real aim is to ride it deep into the depths of my mind like Inception.  Instead, I got a non-lucid dream where I rode 4 different elevators in a very convoluted path somewhere.  After that, it gets pretty ridiculous and semi-lucid but unrelated to any of the TsOTM.  Basically lucid without thinking it's a dream, just that it's not real...





> Working at one of my old jobs again, I show one of the guys where I usually park my bicycle so he has a safe place for his as well. I remember my friend who got his bike stolen during his work shift, and we've since found a better spot to park them. I have him follow me up the elevator in A Wing of the building. I get off on the wrong floor, and have to get on another elevator. This time, people are getting off, and some other people want to get on and go down instead of up, so I get back out and board the elevator across the room instead. Reaching the top floor, we cross a big bridge to C Wing, and I realize it would've been easier to just enter C Wing from the outside... Too late now though.
> 
> There is a secret elevator that only maintenance workers and janitors have access to with our special keys that takes you to a remote mechanical room in the center of the building - perfectly safe place to lock a bike! I forgot to grab my set of keys, so instead, I go to a balcony that is rather exposed and uncomfortable for potential thieves to do their work. There is an elevator that leads down the the balcony. I wait for it, as my co-worker takes the stairs and then a ramp down to the balcony. I get on the elevator, this one is just a platform, open on all sides, like a lift in a factory or something, and ride it down 6 ft to the balcony where I lock my bike.

----------


## StephL

Soo - I had a lucid elevator dream!
If I was as serious as fogelbise - I shouldn't bring it on to be counted, because the elevator brought me in the void and I woke up from that.
But I found one this time and I rode it - so I guess it counts.  ::tongue:: 

It was quite convenient to get lucid in the hall of a hotel - it worked again by noticing that I wore almost nothing, definitively not enough for this rather posh place. The TOTM came to my mind and I just needed to turn around to stand in front of an elevator with mirrored doors, which distracted me a bit. I found I can play with the reflection of me as if I could curve the mirrors - like these varieté ones, where you get fat or slim or twisted. Only the reflection changed - the doors stayed straight. That was nice. I had a proper dress then by the way without putting it on at some point. I still didn't try to blur the surface of things in the dream and paint into them and such things as Sivason had recommended to me a long time back.
Whatever - so I press a button - the doors open, I go in and already I feel visuals fading, but I get a button pressed and the elevator goes down - and yeah - not sure if a door actually opened or not, but I end up in the void and wake up.
I really need to work on stability, esp. optics and duration - my motivation is seriously hampered by lack of quality...

Rather funny - in a later dream somebody turns up stark naked and I say to a friend - look at this guy, he is naked in public, he must be a dreamer!  :Big laugh: 
I even thought about telling him so he can lucid dream, but then something else happened - shame!


By the way - there were several instances where I became lucid by seeing our old house, which doesn't stand any more, but I dreamt of it a lot.
But now I don't any more - seems my dreaming self found out for good - maybe one day I will always be clothed appropriately not to notice that?
Tricky bastard of an un-con...



Surely Sensei did this himself in here already - but why not once more: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-18-a.html

*All you TOTM dreamers - go sign up today for the next competition Sensei is throwing - starts Friday and is sure to be gorgeous fun and fantastic motivation!!* 


:pillowfight:

----------


## ThreeCat

Bringing this over from Dreamer's DV Challenge -- hoping for some wings!

I am trying to lead meditation for my mom and sister. My mom criticizes me for laying out the cushions incorrectly. I have already had to interrupt my own meditation to help them, so I am not pleased. My sister is taking a very long time to get here! I finally say f*** this and get into my car and drive off.

I am driving through my hometown, and suddenly appear in the city where I live. I am driving through a college campus. I know I need to get to work soon, but realize I did not tell my wife where I was going. I reach for the phone to call her, but realize I have my old phone from college, and that I will not be able to contact her on this. I also realize I've brought my cat along by mistake, and that when I open the car door she will probably get out, and not be able to defend herself. I am starting to get stressed out by current events!

I find myself now walking in a mall that also happens to be a college campus, and it occurs to me that I might be dreaming. I do a nose pinch and can breathe. Lucid. I pause for a moment to just breathe and look around. Everything becomes strikingly vivid. I try to remember my tasks. At first, nothing comes, but then . . . Find Fris! I set off. I am very happy to have remembered the goal! I try to call Fris on my old phone, but this does not work. The phone only has one large green button in the center, and when I press this, I hear a voice come out, but for whatever reason (can't remember now) I am not satisfied with what I hear. I think I toss the phone away.

I begin running around calling out, "Where's Fris? Where's Fris?" A DC stops me and says he's found him. He points to a storefront ad for cigarettes. The add has a silhouette of a cartoon character on the front. I tell the DC that this is not good enough and continue my search. Different DCs stop me, either with rumors or reports, or just false information. As I am making my way down the thoroughfare, I notice an extremely beautiful DC -- maybe the most beautiful woman I've ever seen -- walking past me. I almost lost the objective and run after her, but then wrench my eyes away and continue on. Other male DCs were looking at her as well!

A friend from WL finally stops me as I am ascending some stairs and points me in another direction. "I just saw Fris over there, but watch out, because there is a crowd." I'm like, "Wtf, a crowd?" I run over to this spot and have to shove some DCs out of the way to get to the inner circle. Fris is sitting on a brick bench. He is a rapper, and all of the people are his fans. I ask him if he is really Fris, and he says, "Yeah, yeah." I wonder if I have to do anything else to meet the task. I ask Fris for his autograph (I mean, he is a famous rapper, right?). Fris agrees and is signing my paper when he sees my ring. He asks me if I am a mason. I say yes, I am. We talk about Freemasonry! Fris has all of these interesting skull rings on. He then asks me if he can hold my ring. I say certainly. He tries to work the ring off of my finger, but he is going so slowly. "Just pull it off," I say, "You're being too gentle." He finally gets it off and is examining it. By this time the crowd has dispersed (they walk away as we are talking). He takes out a lock-smithing tool kit and begins fiddling with my ring. I realize that he is trying to resize the ring to his own finger! I get kind of pissed about this, but then remember I am dreaming and that he can't do anything to my ring. I just shrug and watch. He is very meticulous. I then contemplate whether or not I've removed my ring in WL, and seem to feel my WL hand holding my ring. At this point the dream destabilizes and I wake up.

----------


## fogelbise

Flight to an Alien Planet, I will request my wings now:

7/19/14
 On a trip. At mall. Sears. Make my way past miscellaneous stores; overall path is a D shape with the curve being the mall and the straight line is the parking lot and my way back to point A from point B. Big movie theater with areas to sit and a huge ramp-like area to watch from with people laying and/or sleeping on it. Sealed door exit from the theater. But a guy comes in through sealed door. I can go out then and I do. This looks like way back to my car. Somewhere in here I'm thinking that I haven't gotten a hotel yet. I can use my phone to search for hotel deals. Walking in parking lot I see my wife's cousin N with his nice convertible. This has to be a dream to run into you here out of town! Yup! I do some of my I know I'm a lucid challenges basically bragging but it's great for confidence...I say to him, hey can I have sex with ( his wife's name). "It would be like" and I make the motions as if his wife is laid out on the hood of his convertible. I say you could have sex with (insert my wife's name). This was somehow much more fun than it sounds and just acting it out around the hood of his car felt a lot like doing it. I think: Down to goals! I think I want to do the planet one next. I considered doing it with the elevator one but no
 elevator around right now so just decide to fly up into space - way up and it gets dark I can't see anything but I stay calm fly up some more and then decide that I will just freefall until I hit a planet. (Note: It is my dream, I can make that work no matter how improbable IWL, LOL! In the dream I only thought that I can make this work. I didn't even go there with thinking about it being improbable IWL.) I simulate to myself a soft landing and I get it...I basically just find myself on solid ground as if I floated there like a feather. I can see through kind of a window or space into this other room or void (this is probably the dream reforming the environment after the void and free fall) and there are green rocks that have a lot of straight lines kind of like blocks thrown together creating odd shaped rocks, not unlike crystal formations. I cross through and there is big huge rocky formation that looks like it has teeth. I studied for a moment so that I can remember it later. The teeth are jagged kind of like sharks teeth. But the rest of it is not really shaped like creature really more like a big rock. I look around the room or space and there is another set of different shaped items that I come back to later but two of the items are shaped kind of like elongated travel chests. I could
 see something move off in the corner of the room the distance but when I look over there there's nothing. I walked over that way and I say "I come in peace" while holding up my right hand while kind of laughing to myself . I am creating my own cheesy 50's Alien movie here I think to myself. He comes back out. It is very difficult to describe what he looks like but he is a short creature maybe 2 feet tall . As for something you would find on the earth, he is most like an octopus perhaps but the base that he walks around on is a little more rectangular shaped than circular like an octopus. He has a bit of a goofy friendly face and is kind of a grayish bluish color. I try a line from one of my previous lucid dreams and I say "bring me one of your hottest alien women." A doll looking thing comes down from above on a rope. It becomes more and more lifelike, and more human woman like as this plays out. The rope is around her and slipping up and down her body pulling up her white nightgown and revealing her naked body. It is strangely erotic. I will
 leave out the rest of the sexual stuff with her but I may share by PM if requested. This space looks a lot like a big house. I decide to go back to look and kind of draw out all of the items on a sketch pad that I summon to help me remember this dreamscape, to really lock it into my memory. I go back over by the elongated chests but the chests are no longer there but I study the rest of the items but I drop the idea of drawing them. There are two clear glass bowls with a clear liquid in them. One has round multicolor items in it that look like fruits. The other one has some loaf shaped items sticking up out of it. It looks like it was set out for a party. I go off to my left and sure enough it's kind of liked a little party with my son there and some other people. Either I am back on earth now or they came up to visit! I then see my son's friend C and I think about how everyone talks about how promiscuous she has become. Not sure if she is still in college IWL. I think of another test / brag to my lucidity. I told my son I'm going to get it on with his friend C. 
*Spoiler* for _Brief X-rated description_: 



I start to mount her and I see her luscious lips and switch gears and stick it in her mouth.


 She does a very nice job. Wow!!
 After a bit of that the dreams fades back to bed but I remember that I to always have to check to see if it's a real awakening...but alas it is this time.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

*ThreeCat:* What TOTM did you do? Sorry, I'm still waiting for my caffeine to kick in.

----------


## Sensei

> *ThreeCat:* What TOTM did you do? Sorry, I'm still waiting for my caffeine to kick in.



Fris is a DV member. Bonus task.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Fris is a DV member. Bonus task.



Haha ok thanks. I saw that Fris was a "WL friend" so I thought there was a misunderstanding of the tasks.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Haha ok thanks. I saw that Fris was a "WL friend" so I thought there was a misunderstanding of the tasks.



Haha no, ThreeCat and Fris just met on DV the other day!
He was asking a WL friend in the dream if he knew where Fris was.  :smiley: 

I'm so impressed by ThreeCat's willpower to stick with the task rather than chase a beautiful lady!  ::bowdown::

----------


## ThreeCat

> Haha no, ThreeCat and Fris just met on DV the other day!
> He was asking a WL friend in the dream if he knew where Fris was. 
> 
> I'm so impressed by ThreeCat's willpower to stick with the task rather than chase a beautiful lady!



Hey Dreamer, thanks!  That is actually something I am trying to work on -- ignoring "distractors" -- so I appreciate the kind words  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Brilliant, fogelbise, brilliant.

I had a great dreaming night but non lucid.  AND ANOTHER NONLUCID ELEVATOR, this month is really kicking my a$$.

----------


## anderj101

Somehow I didn't end up subscribed this month. Well, a week to go. The elevator is epic as they always misbehave for me. Hope I get a lucky lucid!  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Did the planet task last night, and man was there some interesting shit going down on the planet. 

Portal to the Blue Planet

----------


## lucidmats

I wanna get those wings so bad this month!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Naked!!


*Spoiler* for _basic task_: 



 I was lying on my stomach, and felt the demon climb on my back. Been a while! Must have been that midnight ramen. I tried to move, but when I did, he'd growl (my fan, distorted) and my fingers would get all tingly where he was holding me down. I fell back into dreamless sleep, then woke up and it repeated. This time I thought about irc, and just rolled slowly off the edge of the bed and stood up. He was still in the bed, writhing and twisting up the covers. I just smiled and waved and said " bye bye now!  " and he waved back lol.

I remembered the naked task but none of the others. So I dropped my pj bottoms and pulled my shirt off fast and was naked. Felt good! So I darted out the room down the hall and into a strange looking livingroom. Oh yeah , my sight was a little weir until I got into the well lit livingroom. Suddenly Danny appeared, looking at me and my nakedness like a hungry wolf. I screamed and ran in a circle, and tried to catch me when the phone rang. He actually left and went to the kitchen to answer it lol. I tried SO hard to remember the other tasks, but nothing




Whole dream: Basic totm WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Finnegan

(Bonus Task)

I'm at my friend GenericLDer's house, we are sleep deprived in the youth of the day. Some 4am spaciness as we lazily sit on the couch, he is playing a text based MMO and I am listening to rain sounds on repeat. I remember reading the bonus task of the month and think to myself this is the perfect chance to attempt it.

"What do you want to do for the bonus task?" I ask quietly.

"I don't know man... I've always wanted to slay a dragon." he responds, still focused on his game.

I hatch a scheme to make this interesting and smile slyly before putting it into action.

"There is a game, like the one you are playing now it is text based." 

He stops typing for a moment and listens intently.

"In it I am a mage capable of controlling reality by casting spells..."

"Nice, nice" he says intrigued.

"We are playing it right now, and I have only to use my magic to teleport us to the mouth of a stone cave hidden in an ancient forest of tall trees. They are so tall that their trunks disappear into the clouds, leaving nothing to hinder the gentle mist-like rain drifting down and over us. Steam Billows from the jaws of the ominous cavern, rushing forth in a deep rumbling growl. From beneath my heavy woolen cloak I ask slowly with a chilling calmness... Are you ready?"

"Uhh I don't know man."

"Just remember that it's a dream, you'll be fine." I turned to look at him, he still looked sleep deprived, slouching in his crumpled t-shirt and sweatpants.

"What?"

I started casting the spell to summon the dragon from the depths of an ancient slumber. From the steaming cave a gargantuan burst of fire billowed forth, it's heat nearly scalding my exposed skin.

"What the hell man?!" GenericLDer shouted as he stumbled back covering his face.

A deafening rumble echoed from the cave and it began to shake, showering the loose stone to the ground. Soon it was just a glowing smoking pile of rubble, but it continued to shake with increasing intensity. The ground around us began to churn in and terrible upheaval of earth and flora, and before us climbed out of it's own deep pit the fearsome and long forgotten slumbering stone dragon. It began to stretch it's wings, shaking loose the soil from the dull grey scales of solid rock, knocking the immense trees over with a thundering crash. It lowered it's head and looked us right in the eye.

"YOU PATHETIC CREATURES DARE WAKE ME FROM MY SLUMBER?!"

GenericLDer, apparently still annoyed from being breathed on quickly retorts in a sleepy but patronizing tone. "Look at this noob; afk in a pvp zone." he says with a pitying chuckle and a shake of his head.

The dragon reared it's long neck and threw open it's jaws to let loose a towering flame towards the sky. Above the clouds  I noticed a orange glow, and realized he had set the forest on fire.

As burning wood and ashes begin to rain down from sky, Generic get's even more angry and runs at the dragon still garbed in his pajamas. He screams a blood curdling battle cry and attempts to punch the dragons giant toe with his bare fist. He pulls back and begins rolling on the ground while holding his fist and yells in agony.

"His def level is too high man, I can't hit!"

 That was about when I realized he wasn't lucid at all, and with a swipe of the dragons foot was thrown into the huge chasm from when the beast had come.

"GENERIC! REMEMBER IT'S JUST A DREAM!" I shout toward the pit, despite thinking he's already lost.

The dragon looks at me from miles above and speaks softly in it's rumbling voice. "I am surprised that you fools dare think yourself a challenge to me. I am one without pity, for you are to me as an ant would be to you, and I have no remorse for such mortals."

Suddenly I hear that familiar battle cry echoing from the depths of the rubble. A blinding light began emanating from the ground glowing brighter as the scream became louder. Suddenly I saw GenericLder soar into the sky towards the dragons face. He was wearing beautifully decorated golden armour  and dragging a giant shimmering blue sword behind him. He reached the dragons neck and ran vertically up it with a  savage speed, growling so angrily that the dragon himself began to panic. Stone arms crashed against their own body with the intensity of someone attempting to swat away a deadly insect. He nearly knocked himself out trying to slap generic off own face. Yet moments before the crazed dreamer had leaped from the jaws of death in a daring but graceful front flip, pulling the sword in front of his head to bring it crashing down over the nape of the beasts neck.

Everything was crashing around me, burning trees, others torn up from the roots by the collapsing headless body of the dragon. Earth and dust and leaves being tossed into the air only to rain down in a chaotic confetti of the surprising victory.

Generic rode the disembodied head of the dragon like a crash-landing airplane, and it hit the ground in an explosive shower of dirty mulchy leaves. But moments earlier he had leaped in an insane somersault, rolling over the ground towards me, jumping up at the last moment to give me a high five.

"Bro I owned that noob!"

"Good job G." I said with a pat on his spotless golden plate armour.

"Thanks for the tip yo, I almost forgot It was a dream." Generic told me whole heartedly, but the  moment of peace was short lived. He knelt to the ground, stabbing his sword into the earth and for a brief instant there was not a sound, even the falling debris paused on their way to the ground. I managed to see him stand up before he was already miles away in the sky leaving behind a thunderclap of air rushing in to fill his place. 

I swear before I woke up I heard his voice echo from the distance.

"G G!"

----------


## woblybil

> Naked!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _basic task_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I was lying on my stomach, and felt the demon climb on my back. Been a while! Must have been that midnight ramen. I tried to move, but when I did, he'd growl (my fan, distorted) and my fingers would get all tingly where he was holding me down. I fell back into dreamless sleep, then woke up and it repeated. This time I thought about irc, and just rolled slowly off the edge of the bed and stood up. He was still in the bed, writhing and twisting up the covers. I just smiled and waved and said " bye bye now!  " and he waved back lol.
> 
> ...



Midnight Ramens ? I thought I was alone...  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

> Midnight Ramens ? I thought I was alone...



Midnight ramens are the best!
 ::ophelia::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Oh, I did the naked task the other night, I almost forgot to post it!
I'm catching up with my DJ soon, I've just had a crazy week moving house. I have all my notes ready to go.
I'll post again when the entry is up, I just thought I'd leave this here as a reminder to myself.
I also attempted the planet task and found signposts to a mirror planet of the blue one in INeverWakeUp's dream - this one was called Red Planet.

----------


## woblybil

> Midnight ramens are the best!



Oh-Really ? This is what happened to me this time...   ::yddd:: 

7/26            
6:00am I had eaten salty ramens before bed and then found myself at home ninety miles south of the city and noticed I didn't have any teeth so I hopped on a bus to the dental clinic in the city with a 1:00 o'clock appointment and they told me it would be an hour wait so I went out Flying around eaters row eating pizza, hot-dogs etc then back to the dentist at 2:00 and they were worse off than before so I  went back out for abit and came back and the office had moved to a new place and saw the receptionist dragging a girl up there saying "hurry-hurry" and sort of thought I might be dreaming so I flew up to the new place and it was closed at 3:00 and I said WTF, If this is a dream I don't like it so I looked at my hands and they were dream hands and the buildings were crooked and I tried to figure out the best way home, I couldn't fly in the crowded city too well but there was an elevator to the sky so I said oh-yeah,the TOTM;s although I was really more interested in getting out of that horrible place, The elevator was an aluminum platform that went up a clear angular tube on an aluminum track to a metal skyway/flyway above the city and it was small so I tossed away a heavy coat I was carrying and got in the tube and it shot me to the top in a second and as I got out I noticed I was naked to boot and people were pointing so I grabbed a rag from a painter and wrapped it around my waist and tied it then went flying down the metal highway toward an aunts house where I had clothes and then thought why bother "Home" instead and woke up vowing from now on I would find a local dentist....

----------


## NyxCC

^^Congrats on the elevator dream woblybil! 

@ multiple ramen mentions 🍲- I can't take it anymore! Need to have one soon... :drool:

----------


## woblybil

> ^^Congrats on the elevator dream woblybil! 
> 
> @ multiple ramen mentions ��- I can't take it anymore! Need to have one soon...



                            Yes-Yes, By all means have some more "Ramens"
7/27
6:30am... I had some more last night too, Love them ! (But)
 After several failed attempts to sleep I ate the Ramens and got up at five for a few minutes then back to bed working in a woman's car lot putting a car up on a ramp for display, But it was cockeyed and was going to fall over but I had to pee right then and thought it would wait and hid behind a car and started to wiz and the owner woman came around the car and caught me so I stopped and ran behind another car to wiz again and she came around that car and caught me and this continued hide and seek until I was out of cars but a long ways from out of pee and back to the front of the lot to the car on the ramp and she was on one end and I on the other wizzing away when the whole car display tipped over and fell down into a pile of junk with headlights pointing up,steering wheel on top and gas tank over there and me washing it all down until I woke up....

 ::yddd::

----------


## dreamingaze

Yes!  My first month on DV and I accomplished Advanced Task i:  elevator!  

Creepy Medical Facility and a Glass Elevator - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 :Bliss:

----------


## Nfri

naked!  :buns: 

1. day of competition (long lucid dream) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

I completed the elevator task during Lucid #2!

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Recent DJ Posts - Dream Journals

----------


## Sensei

Omnomnom time!

Misinformation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow at this thread! You know, it's been 7 years since a totm thread got past 8 pages. I think it's because y'all pick and vote on the tasks. Hence task CLUB  ::mrgreen::

----------


## KestrelKat

> Wow at this thread! You know, it's been 7 years since a totm thread got past 8 pages. I think it's because y'all pick and vote on the tasks. Hence task CLUB



There are still two more days... (I mean three... I always forget that little chant about how many days are in the months)
We could go for 10 pages!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> There are still two more days... (I mean three... I always forget that little chant about how many days are in the months)
> We could go for 10 pages!



Whelp, I have the next 2 days off, so I'm hoping to snatch that Elevator task.

----------


## OneUp

> Whelp, I have the next 2 days off, so I'm hoping to snatch that Elevator task.



Lol me too, I really wanna get this one done!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Whelp, I have the next 2 days off, so I'm hoping to snatch that Elevator task.



Same!  I haven't been lucid for a while, so if I can get lucid in the next two nights, I will definitely be trying the elevator task.  If not, oh well, I know there will be some awesome tasks for next month!

----------


## Kman43759

I did Basic Task i 
Im at some kind of square with a fountain and I run up to a DC on a bench and start to rip all my clothes off, they have a scared look on their face, Im laughing my head off and I think that I randomly teleported on to a bus and ripped all my clothes off.  Everyone was yelling "STOP" xD

----------


## FryingMan

There has got to be some sort of booby prize for completing EVERY task but all non-lucid.   Last night I visited an alien planet for the first time ever, but non-lucid, which completes every July TOTM task!!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> There has got to be some sort of booby prize for completing EVERY task but all non-lucid.   Last night I visited an alien planet for the first time ever, but non-lucid, which completes every July TOTM task!!!!



LOL, that's great! I have done all but the planet task non-lucidly this month, too.

Gah, I'm really struggling with this backlog of DJs.
Must - post - task dreams - before month ends...
God, my procrastination is terrible! This will happen, I swear!

----------


## FryingMan

> LOL, that's great! I have done all but the planet task non-lucidly this month, too.
> 
> Gah, I'm really struggling with this backlog of DJs.
> Must - post - task dreams - before month ends...
> God, my procrastination is terrible! This will happen, I swear!



Yeah but YOU'RE sporting TWO sexy sets of wings, I'm naked!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yeah but YOU'RE sporting TWO sexy sets of wings, I'm naked!



More naked task incubation!  :buns:

----------


## woblybil

> LOL, that's great! I have done all but the planet task non-lucidly this month, too.
> 
> Gah, I'm really struggling with this backlog of DJs.
> Must - post - task dreams - before month ends...
> God, my procrastination is terrible! This will happen, I swear!



Non-Lucid ?.. I just flew all over a weed field with a camera trying to take a picture of an elusive little kid and finally gave up and flew slowly back uphill over the sidewalk and the kid caught up with me and asked to fly too and I said I'd like to help you but i'm having a hard time myself and had no reason at all to think I might be dreaming....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Elevator Task! Had it during a nap. Which is funny because as I was going to take a nap, someone in irc told me to have a lucid. Wish I remember who it was, Alexa or PK or Jack. Anyway:





> I "woke up" or so I had thought, and was immediately aware that a slimy egg was in my hand. But I knew that finding the egg and dropping it had been a dream, because it was a house I didn't recognize, and now I was in my real room. How was I still holding this egg? LUCID!!  Now it felt like a jello egg, and I let it kinda "sploop!" out of my hands, and I got out of the bed. I recalled the elevator totm because I've been talking about it for days. I've been thinking alot lately about the power of expectation, and have come to some conclusions about it, and how I've found a mechanism that helps it to work better. I'll have to post about that sometime. Anyway, I opened my bedroom door, and as I did, I told myself, "Now that I'm in that hotel, I just need to find the elevator that's just down this hallway." Sure enough, as soon as I opened the door, a hotel hallway stretched out before me. I walked down it a bit, thinking to myself, "The elevator is right about here." On my right was the door to a room, but to my left was an elevator! "I'm going to hit the down button." And as I approached the doors to the elevator, a simple up arrow and a down arrow button appeared. I hit the down arrow and the doors opened right away. It looked like a normal elevator: wood floor, carpeted walls and a metal bar that went 3 quarters around mid height. But when I looked at the back wall of the elevator, the left part looked like it opened up into another elevator. Kinda like twin elevators, with a partial partition. When I got the the partition, I realized immediately that it was in fact a mirror, because I saw my reflection. Only it wasn't me, it was my stepdad! Wearing that same dumb blue and green plaid shirt and khaki pants lol. I screamed at first because it startled me, and jumped back. The reflection imitated me at the same time. I laughed so hard at the ridiculousness of it, that I started float-flying in the elevator, occasionally projected forward a bit by my own laughter as if each laugh acted as propulsion. So weird haha. Then I woke up.

----------


## Aristaeus

I had an unusually long lucid dream the other day when I passed out after returning home from class, but totally forgot what the advanced tasks were, so I just ended up flying aimlessly around the city. [Shrugs] Oh well; I had fun nevertheless. I must say, playing _Kid Icarus: Uprising_ has helped me improve mine flight ability *tremendously* (not that it was bad to begin with). Until now, I have only been able to fly at relatively low speeds. The wind on mine face and body just felt so real.

I do not know if this is the cause or not, but ever since I started taking this supplement called L-theanine to help me fall asleep easier (and boy, does it work), every single one of mine dreams, lucid or non-lucid, has been in high-definition. But, as a downside, I occasionally feel slightly on edge the following day. [Shrugs] Nonetheless, I think it's worth it.

*[EDIT]* Huh, lucky sevens.



Maybe I'll get lucky tomorrow and find a stack of banknotes on campus in the toilet stall.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

May you find at least 777 banknotes then

That's cool how playing that game helped with your flying. I can always fly in LDs no problem, but I'm kind of a low and slow flyer. Maybe I should check it out!

----------


## FryingMan

WTF, elevators again, on the way to a pizza party where nobody I knew showed up (but there were cute girls with beautiful deep brown eyes, but I was too shy [hey who are you, and what have you done with the real FryingMan?!] to approach).

OK I'm really pissed about this month.   Since I'm all about the non-lucids on all the tasks this month, can we PLEASE make sure that at least next month's tasks involve tons and tons of smoking hot sex?

edit: that came out more angry than tongue-in-cheek, which is how it was meant.   I have only my pea-dreaming-brain to blame for my performance this month.   Heck, had a few lucids and some great dreams all around so it's been a great month.   Just wingless, boo hoo  ::cry::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I can try.

----------


## woblybil

> WTF, elevators again, on the way to a pizza party where nobody I knew showed up (but there were cute girls with beautiful deep brown eyes, but I was too shy [hey who are you, and what have you done with the real FryingMan?!] to approach).



I usually try to put those terrible nightmares behind me, Onward and Upward  :smiley: 






> can we PLEASE make sure that at least next month's tasks involve tons and tons of smoking hot sex?



Oh-Yeah...  ::yddd::

----------


## lucidmats

Aristaeus, I was dreaming about you yesterday!!!! Holy s*** I just remembered that, we were talking about DreamViews. I just looked in my DJ and it says "I am talking to some DV member called Arist.. (Can't remember the rest)" but now I know it was definitely you! Thats so weird I think you even had the same Profile Picture in my dream  ::happyhappy::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Okay, finally transferred over these notes. This was from July 24th. I completed the naked task, but failed at the elevator and planet tasks.
Full entry: *Naked at the Playground*


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



I remembered the tasks of the month.
Travelling to an alien planet sounded fun...
Riding an elevator is something I've never done in a dream before...
But then I remembered Basic Task i: Get naked in public (in front of at least 1 DC). Report the reaction. I knew this was the one I'd been looking forward to!
I looked around and saw that there were a lot more people than I  realised - parents and kids just playing at the playground. I thought  this was perfect, because there were so many angles of discomfort I  needed to overcome.
I let go of *CanisLucidus*' hand and walked a little further away. I was wearing  winter clothes. I pulled my arms inside my sleeves and struggled a bit -  the sleeves were tighter than they should have been. I was also a  little wary of pulling my top over my head, in case I lost my vision  again. But I tried to do it as quickly as possible and my vision wasn't  affected.
I looked around and everyone was still occupied in the playground and  hadn't noticed yet. Canis had wandered off too, but I was keeping an eye  on him on the other side of the playground.
I was still wearing a bra, so I started unclipping it. One of the clasps  was stuck, but I made sure not to get distracted trying to fix it. I  just slid it down to my waist instead.
I heard a giggle behind me and turned around to see two young girls. They were pointing at me and laughing.
I turned back around and continued with the task of removing my pants.  As I pulled them down, I was horrified to realise that it was 'that time  of the month' and there was a sanitary pad stuck to my undies.   This almost psyched me out, but I tried to ignore the embarrassment and  got on with the task at hand. I had a bit of trouble fully removing my  pants because they got stuck near the bottom of my leg, but I shook them  off. I'd pulled the bra down with my pants too, and checked to make  sure I was completely naked. No socks or shoes, and a pretty accurate  representation of my naked body.
I looked around, and now ALL the DCs had noticed. Everyone was staring at me with interest.
I did a proud pose and then wiggled my body around a bit for show.

Canis came over at this point and grabbed my hand again. I considered  putting my clothes back on, but I realised it didn't matter in a dream.
Canis and I strode confidently away from the playground. I started skipping a little, enjoying the light feeling of being naked.
I thought about what task we should do next... Elevator or planet?

I chose Advanced Task i - Enter a building and take the elevator. Describe where it takes you, how it behaves, etc.
I hoped that an elevator would form around us if we started free  falling. The ground opened up around us and we started floating down,  but before an elevator formed, I saw a big sign in the middle of the  air. We flew towards it and I saw it read 'Red Planet.'
I remembered seeing the title of INeverWakeUp's DJ entry  about the blue planet (I haven't read the entry yet, I wanted to see  what my own mind would come up with for the planet task) and thought it  would be interesting to explore the mirror planet for Advanced Task ii - Travel to another planet and report what it is like.
I looked over at Canis as we flew, and when I looked back at the sign, I  saw it now said 'Red Death' and it quickly changed again to 'Red Deant'  by the time we reached it. The individual letters of the name were  coming from the ground, and they were illuminated, kind of like the sign  for Moron Mountain Space Jam:


The sign was coming from a small chunk of land floating in the sky, but  we flew straight through the letters and missed stopping on the floating  island... It was smaller than I was expecting. I thought the whole  planet would be attached, but maybe it was just directions? We started  flying back to make sure, and saw there were now 3 floating signs at  different distances from us. They all had different words, but I can't  remember what they were.
I thought there might be a portal to Red Planet near the sign, so we flew towards it once more.
I was fading from the dream by this point so I didn't get to visit the planet.

----------


## greendrive

Whew!! I got the elevator task done on the last day.
Dream Competition, Invulnerability, Elevator

----------


## SammyTheSnake

> This was from July 24th. I completed the naked task.



Heh. You did the birthday suit task on my birthday :-D

SammyTheSnake

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Heh. You did the birthday suit task on my birthday :-D
> 
> SammyTheSnake



If I'd known, I'd have burst out of a gift box for you.  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I swear by the Whiskers On My Cat that I will not-WILL NOT! do the Bonus task the first thing next month......

 ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Heh. You did the birthday suit task on my birthday :-D
> 
> SammyTheSnake



Awwww you had a birthday, happy late birthday!!  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## lucidmats

Happy late Birthday from me too!  ::cheers::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

Aw, thanks everybody for the birthday wishes. Nekked PYTs might be the best birthday present offer I've ever had  :;-): 

SammyTheSnake


PS, we're on to page 10! Woo! :-D

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Aw, thanks everybody for the birthday wishes. Nekked PYTs might be the best birthday present offer I've ever had



 :buns:   ::breakitdown::

----------


## greendrive

[QUOTE=SammyTheSnake;2115787]Aw, thanks everybody for the birthday wishes. Nekked PYTs might be the best birthday present offer I've ever had  :;-): 
Happy Late Birthday !!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hold in to your Hypnogogic Hats! August TOTMs coming soon!

(Soon-ish, had to work late yesterday as well as going to have to today..)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I know I'm late, was on the phone with my mom last night until 2am lol. SORRY GUYZZZZZZ, will post them tonight!!!

August 2014 TOTMs!!

----------

